# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Ghostfoot's DM Dicerolls #2

## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs Shadowscales
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*10*] damage (1d20+2)[*5*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*9*] damage (1d20+2)[*16*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*18*] damage (1d20+2)[*12*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*6*] damage (1d20+2)[*11*]

Morn (scout) vs Shadowscales
Heavy crossbow (1d20+3)[*21*] damage (1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs Shadowscales
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d8+2)[*5*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[9] damage (1d8+2)[*8*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[18] damage (1d8+2)[*3*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[6] damage (1d8+2)[*3*]

Morn (scout) vs Shadowscales
Heavy crossbow (1d20+3)[21] damage (1d10)[8]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadowscales vs Savin
Charge! Claw (1d20+5)[*10*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]
Charge! Claw (1d20+5)[*23*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*22*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*14*] damage (1d4+3)[*6*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*14*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]

Shadowscale vs Kilus
Claw (1d20+3)[*12*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]

Shadowscale vs Tem
Claw (1d20+3)[*20*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Masher AoO vs Elmes
Poison Spines (1d20+12)[*29*] damage (1d6+8)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Masher Ref DC17vs Fire Breath (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Masher AoO vs Tchinik
Poison Spines (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (1d6+8)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*21*] Masher 1-10 (1d100)[*58*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*16*] Masher 1-10 (1d100)[*19*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*23*] Masher 1-10 (1d100)[*63*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*25*] Masher 1-10 (1d100)[*37*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*25*] Masher 1-10 (1d100)[*59*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*24*] Masher 1-10 (1d100)[*49*]


Captain Amella (1d6)[*2*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*27*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*22*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*16*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*24*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*18*]
Profession sailor check (1d20+11)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heal DC15
Signy (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heal
DDW (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

imposter guard vs Watnir shortsword (1d20+5)[*25*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]

Wat crit? (1d20+4)[*12*] Damage: (1d3+2)[*4*] non-lethal

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+5)[*16*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will DC15 vs Silent Image
imposter guard (1d20+6)[*13*]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[*16*]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[*24*]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[*19*]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[*23*]
imposter guard (1d20+6)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

imposter guard vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[*25*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]
imposter guard vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[*22*] damage (1d6+1)[*7*]
imposter guard vs Keston shortsword (1d20+5)[*23*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]
imposter guard vs Jascan shortsword (1d20+5)[*25*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]
imposter guard vs Watnir shortsword (1d20+5)[*11*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]
trickster vs (1d6)[*6*] dagger (1d20+13)[*29*] damage (1d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[*12*] damage (1d6+1)[*5*]
crit? vs Jascan shortsword (1d20+5)[*11*] damage (1d6+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadowscales vs Savin trip
(1d20+3)[*11*]
(1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Full Round
Trip attack AS-24 with his spiked chain
(1d20+12)[*26*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*28*] includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip


If successful, follow up attack granted by Improved Trip
(1d20+16)[*21*] includes +4 for prone

Damage
(2d4+6)[*12*] 

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+12)[*21*] includes +4 for prone
(2d4+6)[*10*]

Trip attack AR-241 with his spiked chain
(1d20+7)[*14*] touch attack

If successful, opposed strength check
(1d20+12)[*24*] includes +4 for Jotunbrud and +4 from Improved Trip


If successful, follow up attack granted by Improved Trip
(1d20+11)[*23*] includes +4 for prone

Damage
(2d4+6)[*12*]

Critical 20/x2
(1d20+7)[*9*] includes +4 for prone
(2d4+6)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadowscales vs Savin trip
(1d20+3)[*17*]
(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs Shadowscales
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*25*] damage [roll]1d8+2[roll] + cold [roll]2d6[roll]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*12*] damage [roll]1d8+2[roll] + cold [roll]2d6[roll]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*11*] damage [roll]1d8+2[roll] + cold [roll]2d6[roll]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*19*] damage [roll]1d8+2[roll] + cold [roll]2d6[roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs Shadowscales
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[25] damage (1d8+2)[*7*] + cold (2d6)[*9*]
Crit? (1d20+5)[*21*] damage (1d8+2)[*4*] + cold (2d6)[*9*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[12] damage (1d8+2)[*7*] + cold (2d6)[*6*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[11] damage (1d8+2)[*3*] + cold (2d6)[*9*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[19] damage (1d8+2)[*10*] + cold (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale Wis DC15
(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

AoOs
Savin (1d20+16)[*33*] Damage (2d4+6)[*10*] + (2d6)[*6*]
Savin (1d20+16)[*28*] Damage (2d4+6)[*10*] + (2d6)[*10*]
Savin (1d20+16)[*25*] Damage (2d4+6)[*11*] + (2d6)[*8*]
Anthony (1d20+15)[*23*] Damage (1d8+6)[*7*] + (2d6)[*9*]
Anthony (1d20+15)[*23*] Damage (1d8+6)[*7*] + (2d6)[*9*]
Thunder (1d20+10)[*23*] Damage (1d6+4)[*9*] + (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

2 Shadowscales vs Anthony
Claw (1d20+3)[*17*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*23*] damage (1d4+3)[*6*]
Bite (1d20+1)[*2*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*]

Claw (1d20+3)[*19*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*11*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]
Bite (1d20+1)[*17*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*]

Shadowscale vs William
Claw (1d20+3)[*16*] damage (1d4+3)[*6*]
Claw (1d20+3)[*12*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]
Bite (1d20+1)[*7*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs Gortag
bow (1d20+4)[*22*] damage (1d6)[*4*]
bow (1d20+4)[*9*] damage (1d6)[*4*]
bow (1d20+4)[*23*] damage (1d6)[*2*]

vs Malark
bow (1d20+4)[*21*] damage (1d6)[*3*]
bow (1d20+4)[*23*] damage (1d6)[*2*]
bow (1d20+4)[*9*] damage (1d6)[*4*]
bow (1d20+10)[*23*] damage (1d6+2)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC23
Gunnar (1d20+4)[*17*]
DDW (1d20+7)[*27*]
Freyja (1d20+3)[*18*]
Skorri (1d20+3)[*7*]
Signy (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will DC15 or sleep
Gunnar (1d20)[*9*]
DDW (1d20+1)[*12*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*4*]
Skorri (1d20+1)[*10*]
Signy (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC12
Gunnar (1d20+4)[*22*]
DDW (1d20+7)[*17*]
Freyja (1d20+3)[*7*]
Skorri (1d20+3)[*6*]
Signy (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will DC15 or sleep (Odin's Blessing)
Gunnar (1d20)[*5*]
DDW (1d20+1)[*21*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*20*]
Skorri (1d20+1)[*16*]
Signy (1d20+2)[*3*]

Round 2
Will DC16 or sleep
Gunnar (1d20)[*3*]
DDW (1d20+1)[*15*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*9*]
Skorri (1d20+1)[*17*]
Signy (1d20+2)[*16*]

Round 3
Will DC17 or sleep
Gunnar (1d20)[*5*]
DDW (1d20+1)[*19*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*11*]
Skorri (1d20+1)[*19*]
Signy (1d20+2)[*14*]

Round 4
Will DC86 or sleep
Gunnar (1d20)[*4*]
DDW (1d20+1)[*11*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*4*]
Skorri (1d20+1)[*9*]
Signy (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge nature
Tchinik (1d20+4)[*22*]
Lora (1d20+3)[*11*]
Malmir (1d20+5)[*16*]
Farid (1d20+14)[*22*]

initiative
Tchinik (1d20+6)[*17*]
Connaught (1d20)[*11*]
Lora (1d20)[*11*]
Malmir (1d20+3)[*19*]
Farid (1d20+3)[*10*]
Elmes (1d20+1)[*8*]
NPCs (1d20)[*19*]
t rex (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

guard Ref (1d20+5)[*11*] vs Keston DC14

----------


## Ghostfoot

AoO vs Wat
shortword (1d20+13)[*30*] damage (1d4+4)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC17
(1d20+2)[*5*]
(1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

imposter guard vs Kurnos shortsword (1d20+5)[*10*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*]
imposter guard vs Keston shortsword (1d20+5)[*6*] damage (1d6+1)[*6*]
imposter guard vs Jascan shortsword (1d20+5)[*16*] damage (1d6+1)[*5*]
imposter guard vs Watnir shortsword (1d20+5)[*16*] damage (1d6+1)[*7*]
trickster vs (1d6)[*4*] dagger (1d20+11)[*21*] damage (1d4+4)[*7*] + sneak (2d6)[*7*]
dagger (1d20+6)[*14*] damage (1d4+4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

+ sneak (2d6)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge nature
Jascan (1d20+8)[*14*]
Keston (1d20+5)[*17*]
Kurnos (1d20+11)[*21*]
Kuln (1d20+4)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge arcana
Signy (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge local or geography 
Gunnar (1d20+6)[*22*]
DDW (1d20+5)[*20*]
Freyja (1d20)[*1*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*21*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*11*]

The Tor
knowledge history or local
Gunnar (1d20+6)[*25*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*15*]

The Barrow Lands
knowledge local or geography 
Gunnar (1d20+6)[*22*]
DDW (1d20+5)[*16*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*13*]

The Trollfist Hills
knowledge local or geography 
Gunnar (1d20+6)[*9*]
DDW (1d20+5)[*12*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*21*]

The Forest
knowledge local or nature
Gunnar (1d20+6)[*22*]
DDW (1d20+5)[*17*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*9*]

Sibbe
knowledge local 
Gunnar (1d20)[*18*]
Skorri (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tracking
survival DC12
(1d20+6)[*14*]
(1d20+6)[*18*]
(1d20+6)[*9*]
(1d20+6)[*12*]
(1d20+6)[*17*]
(1d20+6)[*21*]
(1d20+6)[*24*]
(1d20+6)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge geography 
Gunnar (1d20+6)[*16*]
DDW (1d20+5)[*8*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadowscales vs Savin trip
(1d20+3)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Save vs Glitterdust Will DC16
(1d20+4)[*14*]
(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge Nature DC10+
Tem (1d20+5)[*17*]
Sav (1d20+2)[*22*]
Ant (1d20+2)[*21*]
Kil (1d20+2)[*7*]
Wil (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs shadar-kai
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*20*] damage (1d8+2)[*6*] + cold (2d6)[*12*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*18*] damage (1d8+2)[*7*] + cold (2d6)[*6*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*9*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*] + cold (2d6)[*10*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*17*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*] + cold (2d6)[*7*]

Morn (scout) vs shadar-kai
Heavy crossbow (1d20+3)[*9*] damage (1d10)[*1*] + cold (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale Wis DC9
(1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai vs Anthony
spiked chain (1d20+4)[*15*] damage (2d4)[*5*]

3 shadar-kai vs Lion
spiked chain (1d20+4)[*20*] damage (2d4)[*8*]
spiked chain (1d20+4)[*5*] damage (2d4)[*7*]
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*19*] damage (2d4+3)[*7*]

shadar-kai vs Savin
shortbow (1d20+4)[*21*] damage (1d6)[*2*] + sneak (1d6)[*5*]
shortbow (1d20+4)[*19*] damage (1d6)[*4*] + sneak (1d6)[*2*]

2 grell vs lion
tentacle (1d20+5)[*10*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*] + poison Fort DC10 (1d20+6)[*22*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*6*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*] + poison Fort DC10 (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

trickster Will DC17
(1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale DC11
trickster (1d20+1)[*17*]

DC9
dganger (1d20+2)[*19*]
dganger (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## Cavir

> + Keston AoO


Cute... the one without a weapon and without unarmed fighting is the only one that gets the AoO

Glad we are back!

----------


## Ghostfoot

t-rex vs fireball
Ref DC16 (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith 
Move: draw bow
Standard: bow vs t-rex (1d20+10)[*29*] damage (1d8+4)[*8*]

Captain Amella
Move: draw crossbow
Move: load crossbow

----------


## Ghostfoot

t-rex vs scorpion Charge!
bite (1d20+22)[*37*] damage (3d6+13)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Gunnar (1d20+3)[*11*]
DDW (1d20+2)[*10*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*6*]
Skorri (1d20+2)[*17*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*16*]
Bad guys (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception (6d6)[*25*] x10

vs Party DC-5
skeletons (1d20)[*3*]

vs skeletons DC17
Gunnar (1d20+4)[*7*]
DDW (1d20+7)[*9*]
Freyja (1d20-1)[*14*]
Skorri (1d20+3)[*8*]
Signy (1d20)[*8*]
horse (1d20+6)[*19*]
horse (1d20+6)[*21*]
horse (1d20+6)[*13*]
horse (1d20+6)[*10*]
dog (1d20+8)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge religion
Freyja (1d20+4)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

saves vs Entangle DC16
shadar-kai (1d20+7)[*11*]
shadar-kai (1d20+7)[*27*]
shadar-kai (1d20+14)[*15*]
grell (1d20+3)[*22*]
grell (1d20+3)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

grell vs lion
tentacle (1d20+5)[*13*] damage (1d4+1)[*4*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*16*] damage (1d4+1)[*4*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*8*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*20*] damage (1d4+1)[*3*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*15*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*17*] damage (1d4+1)[*3*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*24*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*10*] damage (1d4+1)[*3*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*23*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*]
tentacle (1d20+5)[*19*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai vs Entangle
DC20 escape artist (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs grell
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*13*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*] + cold (2d6)[*10*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*17*] damage (1d8+2)[*9*] + cold (2d6)[*11*]

Morn (scout) vs grell
Heavy crossbow (1d20+3)[*19*] damage (1d10)[*4*] + cold (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sense Motive DC15
Savin (1d20+6)[*19*]
William (1d20+12)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

T-Rex vs entangling fire breath
Ref DC17 (1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

T-Rex vs poison
Fort DC14 (1d20+16)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith 
Standard: bow vs t-rex (1d20+10)[*19*] damage (1d8+4)[*10*]
Move: advance & draw falchion

Captain Amella
Standard: crossbow vs t-rex (1d20+10)[*23*] damage (1d8+2)[*5*]
Move: load crossbow

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale vs DC15
t-rex (1d20+2)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

1-4 scorp, 5 tchinik, 6 Lirith (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

t-rex vs scorpion
bite (1d20+18)[*25*] damage (3d6+13)[*28*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

wizard youth vs entice gift
Will DC17 (1 AP for +1DC Spell Focus) (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale vs DC13
maurran (1d20-1)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs shadar-kai
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*21*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*] + cold (2d6)[*5*]
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*16*] damage (1d8+2)[*9*] + cold (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale vs DC9
shadar-kai (1d20)[*19*]
shadar-kai (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai vs Malark
bow (1d20+4)[*18*] damage (1d6)[*1*] + sneak (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

casting defensively (male)
concentration vs DC16 (1d20+8)[*19*]

casting defensively (female)
concentration vs DC16 (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

casts magic missile damage (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Malmir survival (1d20-3)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Farid 
Search (1d20+18)[*20*](1d100)[*75*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

further stuff
(1d100)[*82*]
(1d100)[*88*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale vs DC9
shadar-kai (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

dex vs trip (1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

wiz vs whelm Will DC16 (1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragon vs shadar-kai
Comp longbow (1d20+5)[*23*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*] + cold (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

miss 1-20 (1d100)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dala vs trip DC24 (1d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dala resurgence save vs dominate Will DC? (1d20+5)[*21*](1d20+5)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dala morale vs DC9 (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

who/ when (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spot
Connaught (1d20-1)[*17*]
Lirith (1d20-1)[*7*]

Listen
Connaught (1d20-1)[*4*]
Lirith (1d20-1)[*16*]

Hide
bird (1d20+8)[*11*]
bird (1d20+8)[*27*]
bird (1d20+8)[*26*]
bird (1d20+8)[*27*]

MS
bird (1d20+7)[*13*]
bird (1d20+7)[*24*]
bird (1d20+7)[*15*]
bird (1d20+7)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative
Tchinik (1d20+6)[*13*]
Connaught (1d20)[*7*]
Lora (1d20)[*1*]
Malmir (1d20+3)[*10*]
Farid (1d20+3)[*20*]
Elmes (1d20+1)[*15*]
NPCs (1d20)[*2*]+?
killer birds (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

terror bird vs Connaught
beak (1d20+8)[*11*] damage  (1d8+4)[*8*]

terror bird vs ? (1d2)[*1*] C or L
beak (1d20+8)[*21*] damage  (1d8+4)[*12*]
claw (1d20+6)[*12*] damage  (1d4+2)[*6*]
claw (1d20+6)[*12*] damage  (1d4+2)[*4*]

terror bird vs Lirith
beak (1d20+8)[*22*] damage  (1d8+4)[*5*]
claw (1d20+6)[*18*] damage  (1d4+2)[*5*]
claw (1d20+6)[*23*] damage  (1d4+2)[*6*]

terror bird vs Tavey
beak (1d20+8)[*11*] damage  (1d8+4)[*5*]
grapple (1d20+13)[*18*] vs (1d20)[*12*] +? 
beak (1d20+8)[*10*] damage  (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge nature
Tchinik (1d20+4)[*14*]
Lora (1d20+3)[*12*]
Malmir (1d20+5)[*21*]
Farid (1d20+14)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

terror bird vs fire breath Ref DC17
(1d20+8)[*25*]
(1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy cast disrupt undead
ranged touch (1d20+2)[*22*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Signy cast disrupt undead
> ranged touch (1d20+2)[*16*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]


crit? (1d20+2)[*16*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

miss 1-20 (1d100)[*83*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gunnar miss 1-20 (1d100)[*34*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Skeletons
vs DDW sword/ spear (1d20)[*5*] damage (1d6)[*1*]
vs DDW sword/ spear (1d20)[*13*] damage (1d6)[*2*]
vs Gunnar sword/ spear (1d20)[*4*] damage (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC17
Lirith (1d20-1)[*14*]
Tavey (1d20-1)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith
falchion vs terror bird (1d20+8)[*23*] damage (2d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol cast calm animals
(2d4+1)[*4*] Hit Dice
terror bird Will DC14 (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

escape grapple attempt
Tavey (1d20+3)[*16*] vs bird (1d20+13)[*31*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

terror birds vs Connaught
beak (1d20+8)[*21*] damage (1d8+4)[*7*]
claw (1d20+6)[*12*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
claw (1d20+6)[*14*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]

beak (1d20+8)[*22*] damage (1d8+4)[*6*]
claw (1d20+6)[*24*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
claw (1d20+6)[*7*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora fire blast Ref DC17
terror bird 1 (1d20+8)[*15*]
terror bird 2 (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Amella
Standard: crossbow vs bird (1d20+7)[*22*] damage (1d8)[*1*]
Move: load crossbow

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC11
(1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

AoO vs Lirith
bite (1d20+8)[*23*] damage (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tumble DC15 (1d20+11)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs terror bird
falchion (1d20+8)[*26*] damage (2d4+3)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? [roll0] damage [roll1]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+8)[*12*] damage (2d4+3)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

terror birds vs Elmes
beak (1d20+8)[*28*] damage (1d8+4)[*9*]
claw (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
claw (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+8)[*28*] damage (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will DC10 vs Skeletons

Gunnar (1d20)[*7*]
DDW (1d20+1)[*14*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*9*]
Skorri (1d20+1)[*10*]
Signy (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

J local knowledge (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

sceadugengan Will DC14 vs bog hound or shaken

Gunnar (1d20)[*19*]
DDW (1d20+1)[*15*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*12*]
Skorri (1d20+1)[*4*]
Signy (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative

Keston (1d20-1)[*2*]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[*8*]
Kuln (1d20+5)[*8*]
Bron (1d20+1)[*4*]
Jascan (1d20+2)[*16*]
Wat (1d20+2)[*19*]
bad boxes (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Primus
Primus or Keston (1d2)[*2*]
Primus, Secondus, Kurnos, Wat (1d4)[*4*]
Primus, Secondus, Kurnos, Wat, Kuln, Bron (1d6)[*2*]

slam (1d20+9)[*13*] damage (1d8+4)[*11*]
slam (1d20+9)[*19*] damage (1d8+4)[*7*]
slam (1d20+9)[*10*] damage (1d8+4)[*9*]
slam (1d20+9)[*21*] damage (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

grapple (1d20+13)[*24*] vs Keston (1d20+3)[*14*]
grapple (1d20+13)[*22*] vs Secundus (1d20+8)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crush damage (1d8+4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge
Keston (1d20+8)[*13*]
Kuln (1d20+6)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Random WM 25% or 10%

(1d100)[*13*], Urol survival (1d20+12)[*22*]
(1d100)[*30*], Urol survival (1d20+12)[*17*]
(1d100)[*14*], Urol survival (1d20+12)[*25*]
(1d100)[*45*], Urol survival (1d20+12)[*14*]

(1d100)[*56*], Urol survival (1d20+12)[*13*]
(1d100)[*79*], Urol survival (1d20+12)[*15*]
(1d100)[*76*], Urol survival (1d20+12)[*24*]
(1d100)[*65*], Urol survival (1d20+12)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Move silently DC24

Theiraven (1d20+11)[*21*]
Shan Thar (1d20-7)[*-5*] 
Femrys (1d20-7)[*9*]
Bestra (1d20-6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs forlorn howl DC14 (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sally vs docker damage [roll]1d8+1d4[/roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sally vs docker damage (1d8)[*3*] + (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Docker vs tanglefoot Ref DC? (1d20-1)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

:Small Smile: tessa
 :Small Smile: georgia
 :Small Smile: eve
 :Small Smile: kora
 :Small Smile: mia
 :Small Smile: nina
 :Small Smile: romy
 :Small Smile: maya
 :Small Smile: smilla
 :Small Smile: isla
 :Small Smile: isla
 :Small Smile: isobel
 :Small Smile: annabelle
 :Small Smile: tilly
 :Small Smile: kate
 :Small Smile: ben
 :Small Smile: ben
 :Small Smile: imogen
 :Small Smile: georgia
 :Small Smile: lily
 :Small Smile: alyona
by kezia :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+11)[*15*]

Wat Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+8)[*27*]
Wat Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale Wis DC15
mimic (1d20+1)[*9*]
mimic (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crush (1d20+13)[*24*] vs Keston (1d20+3)[*16*] damage (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln shouts his warning, darting forward and smashing the closest of the large killer mimics with his hammer of embers for *5* damage. Illustrating his point his warhammer sticks fast to the weird creature. Above on the catwalk Jascan and his mandolin provide the soundtrack for the fracas below.

Watnir lunges with his trident, enhanced speed aiding his strikes as he hits the nearest for *16* & *14* damage. Kurnos tears into it too, claws rending for *14* & *14* damage. It's form slumps back to putty as the attacks are overwhelming and the creature falls, mortally injured. His hounds Primus & Secondus tear into the other aberrations for *23*, *12* & *10* damage and *13*, *12* & *8* damage respectively.




Kuln Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+10)[14]. Weapon stuck, Str check DC16 to free it.

Wat Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+8)[27]
Wat Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+8)[17]

Mimic crush (1d20+13)[24] vs Keston (1d20+3)[16] damage (1d8+4)[10]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mimic vs Kuln
Slam (1d20+9)[*26*] damage (1d8+4)[*11*]
Slam (1d20+9)[*28*] damage (1d8+4)[*8*]

Mimic vs ?
Slam (1d20+9)[*14*] damage (1d8+4)[*12*]
Slam (1d20+9)[*16*] damage (1d8+4)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

grapple (1d20+13)[*21*] vs Kuln (1d20+2)[*7*]
grapple (1d20+13)[*18*] vs Kuln (1d20+2)[*16*] 
crush damage (1d8+4)[*6*] (grappled)

----------


## Ghostfoot

You gather around the troublemaker as the Flint police officers continue with the administration of the crowd. They seem to have it well in hand, onlookers who might have hoped for a bit more of a spectacle quickly losing interest and forging ahead toward the celebration in an orderly manner.

With the assistance of a few more officers the man is cuffed and secured. Now restrained, he's much more muted with only the occasional grunt of anger or slur

"You gotta understand, my people are.....angry" says the scarred peacemaker "Police harassment, just because a few nobles dont like being made fun of in our tavern songs. Imprisonment without cause. No man should be forced to work a sixteen hour shift just because the boss got deadlines. That's their problem if they won't fork out enough coin to put together a proper gang to unload their industrials. Oh, pardon me," he says somewhat theatrically, "the name's Thames Grimsley," he holds out a hand offering to shake.

"Look, people are restless. They're raring for trouble. Tell the governor. I can only keep them calm for so long. If Stanfield cant take some of the pressure off, therell be blood in the streets mark my words."


rant

Thames

messenger

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge (history) DC10
Skorri (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Tem (1d20+3)[*10*]
Sav (1d20+3)[*20*]
Ant (1d20+3)[*21*]
Kil (1d20+3)[*16*]
Wil (1d20)[*2*]
Evil (1d20)[*20*] +?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Shadar-Kai (1d20+4)[24]
Ant (1d20+3)[21]
Half-Dragon (1d20+1)[21]
Sav (1d20+3)[20]
Evil Clerics (1d20-1)[19]
Kil (1d20+3)[16]
Tem (1d20+3)[10]
Wil (1d20)[2]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Anthony

shortbow (1d20+10)[*20*] damage (1d6+2)[*8*] + sneak (3d6)[*5*]
shortbow (1d20+10)[*24*] damage (1d6+2)[*6*] + sneak (3d6)[*7*]
shortbow (1d20+10)[*13*] damage (1d6+2)[*8*] + sneak (3d6)[*9*]
shortbow (1d20+6)[*26*] (incl. cover) damage (1d6+2)[*7*] + sneak (3d6)[*10*]
shortbow (1d20+6)[*22*] (incl. cover) damage (1d6+2)[*4*] + sneak (3d6)[*17*]
shortbow (1d20)[*8*] (incl. cover) damage (1d6)[*2*] + sneak (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+6)[*23*] damage (2d6+4)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony Will vs DC17 (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony spellcraft (1d20+13)[*28*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fembrys vs Savin improved trip DC 14 (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin vs Will DC15 (1d20+4)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin miss 1-20 (1d100)[*88*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony Will vs DC15 (1d20+5)[*25*] + AP (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony spellcraft to ID spell (1d20+13)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bestra vs Anthony
spiritual weapon (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony Will vs DC19 (1d20+5)[*16*] + AP (1d6)[*3*]
Savin Will vs DC19 (1d20+4)[*7*] + AP (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wat Ref DC16 vs adhesive (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Savin
shortbow (1d20+10)[*11*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*]
shortbow (1d20+10)[*23*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*]
shortbow (1d20+4)[*23*] damage (1d6)[*5*]

Shadar-Kai vs bear
shortbow (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (1d6+2)[*8*]
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*18*] damage (2d4+3)[*8*]

Shadar-Kai vs William
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*29*] damage (2d4+3)[*7*]

Kithlord Thieraven vs Anthony
ray (ranged touch) (1d20+4)[*23*] (incl. cover) effect (1d6+3)[*9*] Strength damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anthony spellcraft (1d20+13)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin miss chance 1-20 (1d100)[*46*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Intelligence check DC10
Gunnar (1d20+2)[*16*]
DDW (1d20+1)[*5*]
Freyja (1d20)[*2*]
Skorri (1d20+1)[*17*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

trips
(1d20+12)[*15*] vs Fembrys (1d20)[*20*]+?
(1d20+12)[*16*] vs shadar-kai 1 (1d20)[*4*]+?
(1d20+12)[*16*] vs shadar-kai 1 (1d20)[*18*]+?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bestra vs Temiryl
spiritual weapon (1d20+6)[*20*] damage (1d8+1)[*8*]

Dispel magic vs scorpion (1d20)[*18*] + ? vs DC?

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs mirror image 1=real Tem (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fembrys w/ orb
Savin Will vs DC19 (1d20+4)[*21*] + AP (1d6)[*6*]
Effect: -1 attack & weapon damage vs Fembrys (cumulative, so now -2 total)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fembrys morale Wis DC17 (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin swings his chain around catching Fembrys and sending the wicked old priest sailing to the floor with a nasty follow up blow for *21* damage. A large black scorpion manifests at Anthony's command, clicking as it scuttles upon the flagstone claws lashing out at nearby enemies.

Savin swings again catching a shadar-kai knocking him down and smashing him for *21* damage. Bestra curses, gesturing her spiritual chakram forward to slash at the horde of Temiryl's that have burst into the room. One disappears in a figment of magic as the weapon strikes it. Stepping back, Bestra casts her own spell, a divine prayer of magical suppression. Almost as soon as it appears, the summoned scorpion disappears as it's magical connection is suddenly suppressed.

Fembrys orb & cast sanctuary & stand


Bestra vs Temiryl (move action)
vs mirror image 1=real Tem (1d4)[3]
spiritual weapon (1d20+6)[20] damage (1d8+1)[8]

Dispel magic vs scorpion (1d20)[18] + ? vs DC21

Fembrys w/ orb
Savin Will vs DC19 (1d20+4)[21]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Fembrys w/ orb
> Savin Will vs DC19 (1d20+10)[*28*] + AP [roll1]
> Effect: -1 attack & weapon damage vs Fembrys (cumulative, so now -2 total)


Fembrys cast defensively 
Concentration DC16 (1d20+10)[*28*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

spellcraft 
Anthony (1d20+13)[*14*]
William (1d20+10)[*18*]
Kilus (1d20+4)[*6*]
Tem (1d20+12)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin vs Fembrys (sanctuary) DC? (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bear vs Fembrys (sanctuary) Will DC15 (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ketsarra vs Party Will DC15
Savin (1d20+4)[*11*] + AP (1d6)[*6*]
Anthony (1d20+5)[*12*] + AP (1d6)[*4*]
William (1d20+8)[*12*] + AP (1d6)[*2*]
Bear (1d20+2)[*21*] + AP (1d6)[*1*]

spellcraft 
Anthony (1d20+13)[*29*]
William (1d20+10)[*24*]
Kilus (1d20+4)[*23*]
Tem (1d20+12)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus miss chance 1-20 (1d100)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale Wis DC17
shadar-kai 1 (1d20-1)[*15*]
shadar-kai 5 (1d20-1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Kilus
shortbow (1d20+10)[*15*] damage (1d6+2)[*5*]
shortbow (1d20+10)[*18*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*]

Shadar-Kai vs Savin
shortbow (1d20+4)[*21*] damage (1d6)[*4*]

Shadar-Kai vs bear
shortbow (1d20+10)[*24*] damage (1d6+2)[*6*]

Shadar-Kai vs William
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*30*] damage (2d4+3)[*7*]

S-K vs ? Sav Ant Bear (1d3)[*3*]
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (2d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Crit? (1d20+10)[*25*] damage (2d4+3)[*8*]

Sav Ant (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kithlord Thieraven
William vs Hold Person Will DC17 (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Skeletal Champion (1d20+5)[*16*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai opposed vs DC22 (1d20+3)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dargons vs shadar-kai (incl cover as appropriate)
longbow (1d20+1)[*7*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*75*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*] + cold (3d6)[*10*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*17*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*57*] damage (1d8+2)[*9*] + cold (3d6)[*12*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*8*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*] + cold (3d6)[*12*]
longbow (1d20+1)[*16*] damage (1d8+2)[*4*] + cold (3d6)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

breath weapon: acid damage (6d8)[*30*] Ref DC11 for half
Stedd (1d20+2)[*10*]
Savin?
Anthony?
Temiryl?

----------


## Ghostfoot

skeletal champion
longsword (1d20+6)[*12*] damage (1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bestra vs Temiryl
spiritual weapon (1d20+6)[*20*] damage (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs mirror image 1=real Tem (1d3)

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs mirror image 1=real Tem (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Savin save vs Bestra Will DC16 (1d20+4)[*16*] + AP (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

spellcraft 
Anthony (1d20+13)[*21*]
William (1d20+10)[*15*]
Kilus (1d20+4)[*24*]
Tem (1d20+12)[*25*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs Freyja
*No action:* 5 step as needed
*Standard:* longsword (1d20+6)[*21*] damage (1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

longsword (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy heal (first aid) DC15 (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ketsarra Will DC16 (1d20+12)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kithlord Thieraven vs Savin
ray (ranged touch) (1d20+8)[*22*] effect (1d6+3)[*5*] Strength damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Kilus
shortbow (1d20+10)[*18*] damage (1d6+2)[*7*]

Shadar-Kai vs Savin
shortbow (1d20+10)[*23*] damage (1d6+2)[*6*]

Shadar-Kai vs William
shortbow (1d20+10)[*30*] damage (1d6+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+10)[*30*] damage (1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Farid spot DC18 (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sense Motive
Jakros (1d20+4)[*20*]
Indigo (1d20+3)[*18*]
Arina (1d20+8)[*25*]

Perception
Jakros (1d20+5)[*15*]
Indigo (1d20+5)[*21*]
Arina (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC11
Njarni (1d20-4)[*11*]
Gufti (1d20-6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Gunnar (1d20+3)[*8*]
DDW (1d20+2)[*11*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*2*]
Skorri (1d20+2)[*19*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*5*]
bad guys (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spear trap vs Gunnar (1d20+15)[*26*] damage (1d6+3)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale Wis DC17 (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC8
Njarni (1d20+16)[*21*]
Gufti (1d20+14)[*30*]
Sibbe (1d20+14)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy Heal DC15 (1d20+4)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gufti demoralize vs DDW DC12 (1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gufti vs DDW
shortbow (1d20)[*1*] (incl -2 range), damage (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

opposed trip check (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs shadar-kai
longbow (1d20+5)[*7*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*25*] damage (1d8+2)[*9*] + cold (3d6)[*4*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*15*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*32*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*] + cold (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

CLWounds
(1d8+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC15 (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

concentration DC18 (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bestra vs Temiryl
spiritual weapon (1d20+6)[*9*] damage (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bestra Listen (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bestra concentration (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

spellcraft DC17 to ID Ketsarra -> ?
Anthony (1d20+13)[*20*]
William (1d20+10)[*21*]
Kilus (1d20+4)[*20*]
Tem (1d20+12)[*32*]

spellcraft DC18 to ID Bestra -> ?
Anthony (1d20+13)[*19*]
William (1d20+10)[*22*]
Kilus (1d20+4)[*15*]
Tem (1d20+12)[*30*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

evelyn perception (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative
Jakros (1d20+4)[*24*]
Arina (1d20+3)[*8*]
Indigo (1d20+4)[*13*]
opponent (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ilton stealth (1d20+12)[*32*] 
perception
Arina (1d20+4)[*21*]
Jakros (1d20+5)[*22*]
Indigo (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gufti vs DDW/ Skorri (1d2)[*1*]
shortbow (1d20)[*6*] (incl -2 range), damage ((1d8)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Njarni vs Freyja
throwing spear (1d20-7)[*11*] (incl -8 range), damage (1d8+7)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy spellcraft (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sokana vs Jakros' Breaking Glass Will DC15 (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ilton vs Arina
shortsword (1d20+3)[*18*] damage (1d4)[*3*] + sneak (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spot DC20
Kithguard (1d20+11)[*16*]
Kithlord (1d20+7)[*11*]

Listen DC?
Kithguard (1d20+11)[*13*]
Kithlord (1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tem MS (1d20+12)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus miss 1-20 (1d100)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

#2 Kilus miss 1-20 (1d100)[*75*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale kithguard DC17 (1d20-1)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Kilus
shortbow (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (1d6+2)[*6*]

Shadar-Kai vs Savin
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*20*] damage (2d4+3)[*8*]

Shadar-Kai vs Temiryl
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*15*] damage (2d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tem (1) or image (2-3) (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gnger Bluff (1d20+17)[*34*]
Gnger Bluff (1d20+17)[*18*]
Gnger Bluff (1d20+17)[*26*]
Kuln Sense Motive (1d20+9)[*21*]

Kuln Will DC13 (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

dg spot (1d20+5)[*10*]
dg spot (1d20+5)[*20*]
dg spot (1d20+5)[*10*]

dg listen (1d20+5)[*19*]
dg listen (1d20+5)[*8*]
dg listen (1d20+5)[*24*]

lady spot (1d20)[*9*]
lady listen (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai vs
opposed trip DC19 (1d20+5)[*19*]
opposed trip DC17 (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs shadar-kai
longbow (1d20+5)[*10*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*49*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*] + cold (3d6)[*8*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*6*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*1*] damage (1d8+2)[*10*] + cold (3d6)[*5*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*14*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*50*] damage (1d8+2)[*10*] + cold (3d6)[*18*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*15*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*56*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*] + cold (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC15 (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Njarni save vs Sleep Will DC15 (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale
Gufti (1d20-1)[*13*] DC19
Sibbe (1d20)[*7*] DC15

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gufti frightening vs Freyja
Demoralize DC10 (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sibbe vs Freyja
Evil Eye DC15 (1d20+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

move silently (1d20+15)[*29*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kithlord Theiraven vs William bull rush DC22 (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC15 (1d20-1)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC11 (1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Kilus
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*27*] damage (2d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Tem
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*25*] damage (2d4+3)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tem (1) or mirror (2-3) (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale DC9
Njarni (1d20+1)[*14*]
Gufti (1d20-1)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Forest of Woe WM (1d100)[*33*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shortsword vs Arina (1d20+3)[*10*] damage (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spellcraft vs dagger DC 18 (1d20+5)[*18*]
Spellcraft vs barrow charm DC 20 (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spot
Tchinik (1d20+1)[*11*]
Connaught (1d20-1)[*4*]
Lora (1d20+14)[*25*]
Malmir (1d20-2)[*14*]
Farid (1d20+5)[*24*]
Elmes (1d20+4)[*7*]
Lirith (1d20-1)[*19*]
Amella (1d20+1)[*15*]
Indo (1d20-1)[*6*]
Urol (1d20+10)[*27*]
Tavey (1d20-1)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale kithguard DC9 (1d20-1)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale DC19 (1d20-1)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale DC17 (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai AoO vs Anthony
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*19*] damage (2d4+3)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai AoO vs William
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*27*] damage (2d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC9 (1d20-1)[*0*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs trip DC15 (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Purple Dragons vs shadar-kai
longbow (1d20+5)[*14*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*90*] damage (1d8+2)[*4*] + cold (3d6)[*7*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*17*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*81*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*] + cold (3d6)[*8*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*22*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*17*] damage (1d8+2)[*4*] + cold (3d6)[*13*]
longbow (1d20+5)[*13*] miss 1-20 (1d100)[*84*] damage (1d8+2)[*4*] + cold (3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs (1d3)[*3*]William, Kil, Sav
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*27*] damage (2d4+3)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative:
Keston (1d20-1)[*1*]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[*4*]
Kuln (1d20+5)[*7*]
Susebron (1d20+1)[*19*]
Jascan (1d20+2)[*7*]
Dienekes (1d20+2)[*21*]
Evil (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Engineer saboteur Will DC13 vs Jakros breaking glass (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale DC13
Ilton (1d20-1)[*4*]
Eng 1 (1d20)[*15*]
Eng 2 (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Alive = 1

Bestra (1d2)[*1*]
Kithlord (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Stabilize

Kithlord 7 (1d10)[*4*]
Kithlord 7 (1d10)[*4*]
Kithlord 7 (1d10)[*3*]
Kithlord 7 (1d10)[*7*]
Kithlord 7 (1d10)[*2*]
Kithlord 7 (1d10)[*3*]
Kithlord 7 (1d10)[*6*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*5*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*10*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*9*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*10*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*10*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*9*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*9*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*8*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*8*]
Shadar-Kai 4 (1d10)[*7*]
Shadar-Kai 5 (1d10)[*7*]
Shadar-Kai 5 (1d10)[*3*]
Shadar-Kai 5 (1d10)[*10*]
Shadar-Kai 5 (1d10)[*9*]
Shadar-Kai 5 (1d10)[*10*]
Shadar-Kai 5 (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Doppleganger vs Wat
Longsword (1d20+13)[*17*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*]
Longsword (1d20+8)[*18*] damage (1d8+6)[*12*]

Doppleganger vs Wat
Longsword (1d20+13)[*30*] damage (1d8+6)[*11*]
Longsword (1d20+8)[*27*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*]

Doppleganger vs Wat or Bron (1d2)[*2*]
Longsword (1d20+13)[*23*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*]
Longsword (1d20+8)[*12*] damage (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

parental profession (1d100)[*32*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

townfolk profession (1d100)[*92*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> townfolk profession (1d100)[*32*]


roll again (1d100)[*32*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

languages ?? (1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*14*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

more spellcrafts
(1d10+4)[*12*]
(1d10+4)[*11*]
(1d10+4)[*11*]
(1d10+4)[*8*]
(1d10+4)[*7*]
(1d10+4)[*7*]
(1d10+4)[*5*]
(1d10+4)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ketsarra Dragonscale
*MW heavy wooden shield (1d20+4)[14]; Tem (1d20+12)[*24*]
*MW spear (1d20+4)[15]; Tem (1d20+12)[*25*]
javelin x6
*javelin (1d20+4)[21]; Tem (1d20+12)[*32*]
vial of unholy water x4
*a featureless silver disc hanging from a silver chain (1d20+4)[23]; Tem (1d20+12)[*28*]
*potion (1d20+4)[20]; Tem (1d20+12)[*25*]


Starweaver Bestra Mornscroll
*wand (1d20+4)[16]; Tem (1d20+12)[*21*]
*scroll (1d20+4)[20]; Tem (1d20+12)[*17*]
MW full plate
MW light steel shield
MW heavy mace
*blue cloak (1d20+4)[12]; Tem (1d20+12)[*20*]
*a featureless silver disc hanging from a silver chain
pouch of 18gp


Starweaver Deinyn Fembrys
*scroll  (1d20+4)[15]; Tem (1d20+12)[*31*]
heavy mace
chakram x10
*blue cloak
full plate armour
*a featureless silver disc hanging from a silver chain
*a crystal sphere with a dark inner heart and twinkling lights within (1d10+4)[12]; Tem (1d20+12)[*30*]

Father Shan Thar
*wand (1d10+4)[11]; Tem (1d20+12)[*23*]
*potion x2 (1d10+4)[11]; Tem (1d20+12)[*31*]
*potion x1 (1d10+4)[8]; Tem (1d20+12)[*26*]
full plate armour
heavy steel shield
*a featureless silver disc hanging from a silver chain


Kithlord Thieraven
*scroll (1d10+4)[7]; Tem (1d20+12)[*20*]
*vial of oil (1d10+4)[7]; Tem (1d20+12)[*32*]
*MW spiked chain (1d10+4)[5]; Tem (1d20+12)[*29*]
*elaborately decorated cold iron armband with 6 inch internal spikes (a gal-ralan)
pouch of 10gp
an interesting note (see below)
*wand (1d10+4)[7]; Tem (1d20+12)[*31*]
*hooded black iron lantern with mithral filagree & crystalline panels tinted bright gold (1d20+4)[8]; Tem (1d20+12)[*18*]
*black silk gloves (1d20+4)[20]; Tem (1d20+12)[*17*]
*black silk tunic stitched with runes of gold thread (1d20+4)[14]; Tem (1d20+12)[*23*]
*embroidered black silk armband (1d20+4)[5]; Tem (1d20+12)[*21*]

Shadar-Kai warriors
*gal-ralan x6 (1d20+4)[16]; Tem (1d20+12)[*21*]
*MW studded leather x5 (1d20+4)[15]; Tem (1d20+12)[*32*]
MW studded leather
MW spiked chain x5
spiked chain
MW comp shortbow (+2 str) x5
shortbow
arrows

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale DC11
Eng (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

religion DC32
savin (1d20+2)[*18*]
ant (1d20+9)[*13*]
kil (1d20+1)[*14*]
wil (1d20+12)[*31*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Centi
MS (1d20+5)[*23*]
MS (1d20+5)[*11*]

Party
Tchinik (1d20+1)[*21*]
Connaught (1d20-1)[*2*]
Lora (1d20+5)[*11*]
Malmir (1d20-2)[*0*]
Farid (1d20-3)[*4*]
Elmes (1d20+4)[*20*]
Lirith (1d20-1)[*18*]
Amella (1d20+1)[*17*]
Indo (1d20-1)[*15*]
Urol (1d20+12)[*27*]
Tavey (1d20-1)[*0*]
Thunderstrike the destrier (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora or centi (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

init
Tchinik (1d20+6)[*19*]
Lora (1d20)[*16*]
Elmes (1d20+1)[*9*]
centipede (1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spellcraft

Divine Power DC 24

Tem (1d20+12)[*15*]
Kil (1d20+4)[*15*]
Ant (1d20+13)[*23*]

Shadow Weave Fear DC 24

Tem (1d20+12)[*15*]
Kil (1d20+4)[*21*]
Ant (1d20+13)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

centipede vs Entangling Fire Breath Reflex DC17 (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

init
Tchinik (1d20+6)[19]
Lora (1d20)[16]
Elmes (1d20+1)[9]
Connaught (1d20)[*9*]
Malmir (1d20+3)[*4*]
Farid (1d20+3)[*5*]
Lirith (1d20+6)[*10*]
Amella (1d20+2)[*4*]
Indo (1d20+1)[*15*]
Urol (1d20+1)[*7*]
Tavey (1d20+1)[*15*]
centipede (1d20+2)[16]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Trollfist Hills

Local
*Dark Dreams Wanderer (1d20+1)[*16*]
*Freyja (1d20)[*8*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*20*]
*White That Walks (1d20)[*8*]
*Heltinne (1d20)[*19*]
*Bjorn (1d20+1)[*4*]
*Signy (1d20+1)[*14*]


Geography
Dark Dreams Wanderer (1d20+5)[*17*]
*Freyja (1d20)[*7*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*12*]
*White That Walks (1d20)[*1*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*24*]
*Bjorn (1d20+1)[*17*]
*Signy (1d20+1)[*16*]

The Forest

Local
*Dark Dreams Wanderer (1d20+1)[*9*]
*Freyja (1d20)[*16*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*12*]
*White That Walks (1d20)[*9*]
*Heltinne (1d20)[*2*]
*Bjorn (1d20+1)[*18*]
*Signy (1d20+1)[*14*]

Nature
Dark Dreams Wanderer (1d20+5)[*18*]
*Freyja (1d20)[*8*]
*Skorri (1d20+1)[*12*]
White That Walks (1d20+6)[*14*]
*Heltinne (1d20)[*12*]
*Bjorn (1d20+1)[*15*]
*Signy (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dopplegangers

vs Kurnos
Longsword (1d20+13)[*28*] damage (1d8+6)[*11*]
Longsword (1d20+8)[*9*] damage (1d8+6)[*11*]

vs Primus
Longsword (1d20+13)[*25*] damage (1d8+6)[*8*]
Longsword (1d20+8)[*17*] damage (1d8+6)[*9*]

vs ? (1d2)[*2*]
Longsword (1d20+13)[*23*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*]
Longsword (1d20+8)[*24*] damage (1d8+6)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Halfling vs Roland 
shortsword (1d20+5)[*24*] damage (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sneak (1d6)[*1*]
crit? (1d20+5)[*7*] damage (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception
DDW (1d20+7)[*19*]
Skorri (1d20+3)[*20*]
Freyja (1d20-1)[*8*]
WTW (1d20+7)[*10*]
Heltinne (1d20+6)[*17*]
Bjorn (1d20+1)[*4*]
Signy (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Local

DDW (1d20+1)[*11*]
Skorri (1d20+5)[*11*]
Heltinne (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

centipede vs Elmes
bite (1d20+11)[*31*] damage (2d8+9)[*12*] + poison

burning entangled centipede vs Lirith Farid Lora Tchinik (1d4)[*2*]
bite (1d20+9)[*28*] damage (2d8+9)[*16*] + poison

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+11)[*28*] damage (2d8+9)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elmes
Fort save DC 17 (1d20+10)[*17*] + AP (1d6)[*3*] damage (1d8)[*4*] Dex

Farid
Fort save DC 17 (1d20+8)[*15*] + AP (1d6)[*1*] damage (1d8)[*5*] Dex

----------


## Ghostfoot

centipede vs Breath of Amon Reflex DC17 (1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

centipede vs Slow Breath Fort DC16 (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

centipede AoOs vs Lora
bite (1d20+8)[*19*] damage (2d8+9)[*15*]
bite (1d20+11)[*22*] damage (2d8+9)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

centipede vs Fiery Burst Reflex DC? (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

centipede morale Wis DC13 (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs centipede
falchion (1d20+6)[*20*] damage (2d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

centipede AoOs vs Elmes 1/ Lora 2 (1d2)[*1*]
bite (1d20+7)[*13*] (includes -4 IGG) damage (2d8+9)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dopplegangers morale DC13
1 (1d20+1)[*9*]
2 (1d20+1)[*11*]
3 (1d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Doppleganger vs Kurnos
longsword (1d20+13)[*18*] damage (1d8+6)[*7*]
longsword (1d20+8)[*25*] damage (1d8+6)[*13*]

Doppleganger vs Primus
longsword (1d20+13)[*33*] damage (1d8+6)[*13*]
longsword (1d20+8)[*10*] damage (1d8+6)[*10*]

Doppleganger vs Kuln
longsword (1d20+13)[*14*] damage (1d8+6)[*14*]
longsword (1d20+8)[*24*] damage (1d8+6)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+13)[*24*] damage (1d8+6)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge (Aracana) DC15
Temiryl (1d20+9)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

acrobatics (1d20-4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

saboteur vs Jakros (readied attack)
wrench (1d20+2)[*22*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+2)[*7*] damage (1d6+1)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

darkness miss 1-20 (1d100)[*70*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Herbalism (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

who spots (1d5)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

saboteur vs Jakros (readied attack)
wrench (1d20-2)[*0*] damage (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC9 (1d20-1)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d20+6)[*9*] Survival

----------


## Ghostfoot

swamp troll

hide (1d20+4)[*6*]
perception (1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception vs DC6

DDW (1d20+7)[*11*]
Freyja (1d20-1)[*1*]
WTW (1d20+7)[*12*]
Brother (1d20+5)[*12*]
Heltinne (1d20+6)[*22*]
Bjorn (1d20+1)[*21*]
Signy (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Inititative

DDW (1d20+2)[*16*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*17*]
WTW (1d20+4)[*18*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*21*]
Bjorn (1d20+6)[*8*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*13*]
Swamp Troll (1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

distance (2d6)[*8*] x10

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge/ Lore to ID
Freyja (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC19
Jessica (1d20+8)[*18*]
Roland (1d20+6)[*14*]
Varruth (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knoweldge (local or nobility)
Kuln (1d20+4)[*16*]
Keston (1d20+3)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Int DC12

Jakros (1d20+4)[*15*]
Indigo (1d20+3)[*12*]
Roland (1d20+2)[*5*]
Jessica (1d20)[*13*]
Varruth (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Troll AoO (1d20+6)[*14*] damage (2d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

hound listen (1d20+5)[*12*] vs DC17

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Sav (1d20+3)[*12*]
Ant (1d20+3)[*14*]
Kil (1d20+3)[*18*]
Wil (1d20)[*13*]
Evil (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bay vs Will DC13
Sav (1d20+4)[*15*] + AP (1d6)[*2*]
Ant (1d20+6)[*23*] + AP (1d6)[*1*]
Kil (1d20+8)[*28*] + AP (1d6)[*5*]
Wil (1d20+8)[*27*] + AP (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

lizardfolk

shortbow vs Ant (1d20+3)[*22*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
shortbow vs Sav (1d20+3)[*13*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Poison vs Fort DC13 (1d20+7)[*15*] + (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Anthony
spiked chain (1d20+4)[*11*] damage (2d4)[*7*] + sneak (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai Fort DC16 vs Winter Chill [roll]1d20+2/roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai Fort DC16 vs Winter Chill (1d20+2)[*18*]

Hound vs Anthony
bite (1d20+7)[*13*] damage (1d6+4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai vs Anthony
spiked chain (1d20+6)[*22*] damage (2d4)[*7*] + sneak (1d6)[*3*]

Shadar-Kai vs Anthony
spiked chain (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (2d4)[*3*] + sneak (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge
Will (1d20+5)[*16*]
Ant (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

swamp troll save vs Daze Will DC14 (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

lizardfolk
shortbow vs Anthony (1d20+3)[*23*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
shortbow vs Savin (1d20+3)[*16*] damage (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

lizardfolk
shortbow vs Anthony (1d20+3)[*15*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*] + poison Fort DC13 (1d20+7)[*27*] + AP (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hound vs William
bite (1d20+7)[*8*] damage (1d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC9 (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

lizardfolk
shortbow vs William (1d20+3)[*20*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*] + poison Fort DC13 (1d20)[*20*]+? + AP (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sense Motive
DDW (1d20+1)[*4*]
Freyja (1d20-1)[*17*]
Heltinne (1d20+5)[*11*]
Bjorn (1d20)[*9*]
Signy (1d20)[*19*]

Local
DDW (1d20+1)[*4*]
Freyja (1d20)[*1*]
Heltinne (1d20)[*16*]
Bjorn (1d20+1)[*16*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hide (1d20-5)[*-2*]
vs Spots:
Tchinik (1d20+1)[*5*]
Connaught (1d20-1)[*15*]
Lora (1d20+14)[*17*]
Malmir (1d20-2)[*12*]
Farid (1d20+5)[*12*]
Elmes (1d20+4)[*23*]
Lirith (1d20-1)[*15*]
Amella (1d20+1)[*16*]
Indo (1d20-1)[*11*]
Urol (1d20+10)[*30*]
Tavey (1d20-1)[*1*]

Initiative
Ooze (1d20-5)[*15*]
Tchinik (1d20+6)[*21*]
Connaught (1d20)[*6*]
Lora (1d20)[*2*]
Malmir (1d20+3)[*10*]
Farid (1d20+3)[*6*]
Elmes (1d20+1)[*4*]
NPCs (1d20)[*13*] +/-

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge
Tchinik (1d20+4)[*6*]
Malmir (1d20+5)[*8*]
Farid (1d20+14)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs ooze
Falchion (1d20+6)[*7*]
Int check <DC10 (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs ooze
Falchion (1d20+6)[7] damage (2d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ooze vs C/L/T (1d3)[*3*]
Slam (1d20+8)[*17*] damage (2d6+4)[*9*] + acid (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hide (1d20+11)[*31*] vs Savin Spot (1d20+10)[*11*]

Initiative
Tem (1d20+3)[*15*]
Sav (1d20+3)[*4*]
Ant (1d20+3)[*8*]
Kil (1d20+3)[*23*]
Wil (1d20)[*13*]
Evil (1d20+5)[*16*]

Knowledge
Ant (1d20+2)[*15*]
Wil (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crocodile demon vs Savin
bite (1d20+15)[*33*] damage (2d8+18)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Spot
Keston (1d20)[*4*]
Kurnos (1d20)[*10*]
Kuln (1d20+19)[*31*]
Bron  (1d20)[*1*]
Jascan (1d20)[*17*]
Wat (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

AoO vs Kilus
bite (1d20+15)[*21*] damage (2d8+18)[*25*]

strategy <8
(1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus caster level check (1d20+6)[*17*] vs SR15

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ref DC16 (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

perception
raider (1d20-11)[*1*]
raider (1d20-11)[*-3*]
raider (1d20-11)[*5*]
raider (1d20-11)[*-5*]
raider (1d20-11)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn 
grapple (1d20+4)[*18*] vs CMD13

Heltinne 
Aid another (1d20+2)[*3*] vs DC10

----------


## Ghostfoot

Init
Bjorn (1d20+6)[*14*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*2*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*20*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*6*]
DDW (1d20+2)[*5*]
Bandit (1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandit
break grapple (1d20+1)[*11*] vs CMD18

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn
pin (1d20+9)[*23*] vs CMD13

Heltinne performs Tie Up action

----------


## Ghostfoot

Olaf starts at (1d5)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Smart or dumb strategy Int <10

raider (1d20)[*4*]
raider (1d20)[*9*]
raider (1d20)[*2*]
raider (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ooze Ref DC14 vs Farid firebolt (1d20-2)[*7*]
Ooze Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath (1d20-2)[*1*]
Ooze Ref DC16 vs Connaught fire breath (1d20-2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ooze on fire (1d6)[*2*] damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs ooze
Falchion (1d20+6)[*10*]  damage (2d4+3)[*8*]
Int check <DC10 (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ref DC21 or lose weapon (1d20+5)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ooze vs M/L/T (1d3)[*1*]
Slam (1d20+8)[*13*] damage (2d6+4)[*15*] + acid (2d6)[*2*]

Ooze vs C/L/T/F/L (1d5)[*1*]
Slam (1d20+8)[*13*] damage (2d6+4)[*13*] + acid (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

croc beast vs trip
vs DC28 (1d20+12)[*25*]
vs DC19 (1d20+12)[*16*]
vs DC31 (1d20+12)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

khumar morale DC15 (1d20+1)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

khumat smart (<8) or dumb (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Name*
*Morale*
*Tactics (<10)*

Najal
DC9 (1d20-1)[*19*]
Smart

Olaf
DC11 (1d20-1)[*14*]
(1d20)[*19*]

Arnie
DC9 (1d20-1)[*13*]
(1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Save vs Sleep DC15
(1d20-3)[*17*]
(1d20-3)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Blob Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath (1d20-2)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Blob Ref DC18 vs Farid fiery burst (1d20-2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

stalker tactics <14
(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*10*]
(1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <10 (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <10 (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge DC10

DDW (1d20+1)[*10*]
Freyja (1d20)[*3*]
Heltinne (1d20)[*17*]
Bjorn (1d20+1)[*2*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Attack (1d20+12)[*28*] vs flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[*12*]
Attack (1d20+12)[*19*] vs flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[*13*]
Attack (1d20+12)[*17*] vs flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Day 1 (8% chance per hour)

(1d100)[*41*]
(1d100)[*95*]
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d100)[*31*]
(1d100)[*48*]
(1d100)[*24*]
(1d100)[*70*]
(1d100)[*40*]
(1d100)[*47*]
(1d100)[*42*]
(1d100)[*17*]
(1d100)[*6*]
(1d100)[*36*]
(1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*81*]
(1d100)[*95*]
(1d100)[*39*]
(1d100)[*61*]
(1d100)[*26*]
(1d100)[*99*]
(1d100)[*55*]
(1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*63*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

hour 3 (1d100)[*41*]
hour 12 (1d100)[*75*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> hour 3 (1d12)[*4*]
> hour 12 (1d6+6)[*11*]


(1d12)[*4*] skeletal champions
(1d6+6)[*11*] ice mephits

----------


## Ghostfoot

DDW survival (1d20+6)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <15
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*13*]
(1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos 1 or Primus 2-3 (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Attack [roll0] vs Kuln flat-footed (no Dex); damage [roll1]
Attack [roll2] vs Primus flat-footed (no Dex); damage [roll3]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Try for the 4th time:

Attack (1d20+14)[*34*] vs Kuln flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[*11*]
Attack (1d20+14)[*21*] vs Primus flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Crit? (1d20+14)[*33*] vs Kuln flat-footed (no Dex); damage (2d6+4)[*11*]
_child of shadows_ concealment 1-20 (1d100)[*52*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

DDW perception (1d20+7)[*10*]

mephit stealth 
(1d20+12)[*29*]
(1d20+12)[*14*]
(1d20+12)[*15*]
(1d20+12)[*25*]
(1d20+12)[*27*]
(1d20+12)[*24*]
(1d20+12)[*31*]
(1d20+12)[*13*]
(1d20+12)[*29*]
(1d20+12)[*23*]
(1d20+12)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative
DDW (1d20+2)[*7*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*5*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*18*]
Bjorn (1d20+6)[*11*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*14*]
ice imps (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sceadugengan check Will DC13 or shaken:
DDW (1d20+1)[*8*]
Freyja (1d20+1)[*6*]
Heltinne (1d20+3)[*19*]
Bjorn (1d20)[*15*]
Signy (1d20+2)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Religion check DC25

Connaught (1d20+5)[*23*]
Malmir (1d20+5)[*24*]
Farid (1d20+14)[*16*]
Elmes (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Planes check DC?

Keston (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Nobility
William (1d20+8)[*19*]
Anthony (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Varian cast defensively (1d20+10)[*22*] vs DC17

AoO vs Varian (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (2d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fort save DC16 vs Wat daze bash (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <15
(1d20)[*18*]
(1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs Wat

Slam (1d20+10)[*24*] damage (2d6+4)[*8*]
Slam (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (2d6+4)[*13*]

Slam (1d20+10)[*18*] damage (2d6+4)[*7*]
Slam (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (2d6+4)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fort DC13 vs Jascan heartfire (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

fire damage (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <7

(1d20)[*9*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*14*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*17*]
(1d20)[*9*]
(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*5*]
(1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d20)[9] breathe cattle
(1d20)[15] breathe cattle
(1d20)[14] breathe cattle
(1d20)[11] breathe cattle
(1d20)[17] breathe cattle
(1d20)[9] breathe cattle
(1d20)[2] chill metal
(1d20)[11] breathe cattle
(1d20)[3]chill metal
(1d20)[5]chill metal
(1d20)[7] breathe cattle

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will DC14 vs chill metal

Bjorn (1d20+1)[*11*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*24*]
Freyja (1d20)[*3*] (incl. shaken)
Bjorn (1d20+1)[*12*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*16*]
Freyja (1d20)[*14*] (incl. shaken)
Bjorn (1d20+1)[*6*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*22*]
Freyja (1d20)[*4*] (incl. shaken)

All saves include +1 for bless

Signy arcana check (1d20+5)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

DDW (1d20)[*16*]
Signy (1d20+3)[*13*]
Cnut (1d20-5)[*0*]
Extra (1d20)[*13*] who? (1d3)[*2*](1d2)[*2*]

Cnut Sceadugengan check Will DC13 (1d20-3)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics <14 (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20-2)[*11*] damage (1d6+1)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <7

(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*16*]
(1d20)[*17*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*16*]
(1d20)[*4*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

summons 
10(1d4)[*1*]
8 (1d4)[*2*]

Sprite charge Freyja claw (1d20+7)[*18*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

Sprite move & attack Heltinne claw (1d20+5)[*12*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

chill metal vs Freyja (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

minor (2d4)[*5*]
major (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

minor (1d100)[*24*]
minor (1d100)[*74*]
minor (1d100)[*95*]
minor (1d100)[*6*]
minor (1d100)[*8*]

medium (1d100)[*19*]
medium (1d100)[*46*]
medium (1d100)[*15*]
medium (1d100)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

potion (1d100)[*59*]
scroll (1d100)[*20*]
wondrous (1d100)[*51*]
weapon (1d100)[*61*]
weapon (1d100)[*89*]

weapon (1d100)[*93*]
rod (1d100)[*16*]
weapon (1d100)[*53*]
weapon (1d100)[*98*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

wondrous

slot (1d100)[*75*]
item (1d100)[*31*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

which wondrous magnitude (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

which rod (1d6)[*4*] (1d100)[*65*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

which metamagic (1d100)[*42*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

material (1d100)[*34*]
special feature (1d100)[*13*]
lesser/ greater (1d6)[*2*]
magic (1d100)[*29*]

material (1d100)[*82*]
special feature (1d100)[*72*]
lesser/ greater (1d6)[*3*]
magic (1d100)[*9*]

material (1d100)[*53*]
special feature (1d100)[*24*]
lesser/ greater (1d6)[*1*]
magic (1d100)[*51*]

material (1d100)[*26*]
special feature (1d100)[*67*]
lesser/ greater (1d6)[*1*]
magic (1d100)[*69*]

material (1d100)[*10*]
special feature (1d100)[*68*]
lesser/ greater (1d6)[*3*]
magic (1d100)[*53*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics <14 (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[*21*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Swim checks DC5

Indigo (1d20-2)[*0*]
Jakros (1d20)[*6*]
Arina (1d20-1)[*1*]
Marine (1d20+1)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

aid another DC10 (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja AoO (1d20+7)[*23*] dam (2d6+5)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

AoO vs Freyja claw (1d20+5)[*20*] damage(1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale Wis DC13
(1d20-2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <7

(1d20)[*14*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*5*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*12*]
(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*17*]
(1d20)[*8*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*16*]
(1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

summons (1d4)[*1*](1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

chill metal

DDW (2d4-6)[*-2*]
Bjorn (2d4-6)[*-1*]
Freyja (2d4-6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

magic missile (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics <14 (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

DDW tactics <13 (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

DDW AoO (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

DDW (1d20+6)[*24*] damage (2d6+6)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy morale Wis DC15 (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[*12*] damage (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sprite (1d20+3)[*15*] grapple vs Cnut CMD9

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative:
Tchinik (1d20+6)[*26*]
Connaught (1d20)[*14*]
Lora (1d20)[*18*]
Malmir (1d20+3)[*5*]
Farid (1d20+3)[*23*]
Elmes (1d20+1)[*13*]
NPCs (1d20)[*2*]
Undead (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge
Tchinik (1d20+4)[*21*]
Connaught (1d20+5)[*8*]
Lora (1d20+1)[*21*]
Malmir (1d20+5)[*22*]
Farid (1d20+14)[*34*]
Elmes (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

buff guy (1d20+2)[*4*]
(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*19*]
(1d20+2)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC15

#6 (1d20)[*10*]
#12 (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <6

(1d20)[*5*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*16*](1d20)[*15*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*4*](1d20)[*20*](1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*5*](1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

summons

(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja AoO (1d20+7)[*24*] damage (2d6+5)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne AoO (1d20+4)[*19*], Damage - (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Helt or Fej (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sprite #6 vs Heltinne charge: claw (1d20+7)[*25*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]
Sprite #2 vs Bjorn charge: claw (1d20+7)[*12*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]
Sprite #8 vs Freyja charge: claw (1d20+7)[*27*] damage (1d3+1)[*2*]
Sprite #14 vs Bjorn: claw (1d20+5)[*18*] damage (1d3+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? vs Freyja charge: claw (1d20+7)[*19*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

MM vs Signy damage (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

MM vs (1d5)[*1*] or (1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

DDW (1d20+6)[*26*] damage (2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+6)[*8*] damage (2d6+6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[*12*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

chill metal

DDW (2d4-6)[*0*]
Bjorn (2d4-6)[*1*]
Freyja (2d4-6)[*-1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja AoO #6 *2* damage
Heltinne AoO #6 *1* damage
Sprite vs Heltinne *4* damage
Sprite vs Freyja *5* damage
Sprite vs Bjorn *2* damage
MM vs DDW damage (1d4+1)[5]
mephit vs DDW flee

DDW vs #14 *13* damage
flee! Signy vs #6 *3* damage dead




Freyja AoO (1d20+7)[24] damage (2d6+5)[7]
Heltinne AoO (1d20+4)[19], Damage - (1d8+3)[6]

Sprite #6 vs Heltinne charge: claw (1d20+7)[25] damage (1d3+1)[4]
Sprite #2 vs Bjorn charge: claw (1d20+7)[12] damage (1d3+1)[3]
Sprite #8 vs Freyja charge: claw (1d20+7)[27] damage (1d3+1)[2]
crit? vs Freyja charge: claw (1d20+7)[19] damage (1d3+1)[3]
Sprite #14 vs Bjorn: claw (1d20+5)[18] damage (1d3+1)[2]
MM vs DDW damage (1d4+1)[5]

chill metal

DDW (2d4-6)[0]
Bjorn (2d4-6)[1]
Freyja (2d4-6)[-1]

DDW (1d20+6)[26] damage (2d6+6)[13]
crit? (1d20+6)[8] damage (2d6+6)[9]

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[12] damage (1d6+1)[3]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mummy Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mummy Ref DC18 vs Farid fiery burst (1d20+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mummy Ref DC17 vs Connaught fire breath (1d20+2)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith Will DC16 vs despair (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith tactics <10 (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mummies tactics <6
(1d20)[*6*]
(1d20)[*8*]
(1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs mummy
bow (1d20+7)[*27*] damage (1d8+4)[*8*]

Mummy vs Indo
slam (1d20+11)[*24*] damage (1d6+10)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mummy morale DC13 (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Indo Fort DC16 vs mummy rot (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+8)[*25*] paralyzed (1d4)[*2*] rounds
Tavey Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+2)[*20*] paralyzed (1d4)[*1*] rounds
Amella Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+2)[*10*] paralyzed (1d4)[*4*] rounds
Thunderstrike Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+2)[*9*] paralyzed (1d4)[*2*] rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
Urol (1d20)[*19*]
Tavey (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Miss Crazzle the crow Will DC16 vs despair (1d20+2)[*18*] paralyzed (1d4)[*2*] rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol Handle Animal (1d20+11)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledges:

religion
Savin (1d20+2)[*17*]
Anthony (1d20+9)[*14*]
Kilus (1d20+1)[*13*]
William (1d20+12)[*19*]

history
Temiryl (1d20+5)[*19*]
Anthony (1d20+2)[*13*]
Kilus (1d20+1)[*12*]

local
Anthony (1d20+6)[*19*]
Kilus (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception

Roland (1d20+6)[*26*]
Niobe (1d20+8)[*9*]
Alfie (1d20+7)[*8*]
Arina (1d20+4)[*14*]
Indigo (1d20+5)[*18*]
Jakros (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Marine (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

splash miss (1d8)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <6

(1d20)[*12*](1d20)[*4*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*16*](1d20)[*11*](1d20)[*5*](1d20)[*4*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*9*](1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

#14 morale DC15 (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mephit vs Bjorn
claw (1d20+5)[*17*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]
claw (1d20+5)[*17*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

magic missile vs Heltinne damage (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

chill metal

DDW (2d4-6)[*2*]
Bjorn (2d4-6)[*-1*]
Freyja (2d4-6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

air elemental hide (1d20+17)[*36*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

spellcraft
Niobe (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[*18*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mummy Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath (1d20+2)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

AoO claw (1d20+5)[*17*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

chill metal (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics <=6
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*18*]
(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*10*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC15 (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja hit #9 7 damage
#2 AoO vs DDW 3 damage
DDW hit 13 damage DEAD
Elissa hit #9 0 damage


vs DDW
AoO claw (1d20+5)[17] damage (1d3+1)[3]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja AoO (1d20+7)[*26*] damage (2d6+5)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

magic missile vs Freyja damage (1d4+1)[*3*]
magic missile vs DDW damage (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Jakros perception (1d20+5)[*16*]
shadow stealth (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative
Jakros (1d20+4)[*22*]
Indigo (1d20+4)[*16*]
Arina (1d20+3)[*10*]
Niobe (1d20+2)[*6*]
Roland (1d20+3)[*11*]
Private Waterhouse
bad guys (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

pistol vs Roland (1d20-3)[*8*] (incl. range penalty) damage (1d8)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge religion

Jakros (1d20+4)[*15*]
Indigo (1d20+3)[*22*]
Roland (1d20+2)[*14*]
Arina (1d20+5)[*19*]
Niobe (1d20+2)[*12*]

knowledge planes
Jakros (1d20+4)[*16*]
Indigo (1d20+3)[*19*]
Roland (1d20+2)[*10*]
Arina (1d20+1)[*19*]
Niobe (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

appraise 

Anthony (1d20+1)[*16*] 
William (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Halish (1d20+8)[*28*]
Halish (1d20+8)[*25*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

charm person vs Bestra Will DC15
(1d20+10)[*29*]
(1d20+10)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Farid fiery burst vs mummy Ref DC18 (1d20+2)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith tactics (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

bow vs mummy (1d20+8)[*22*] damage (1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
Tavey 10 (1d20)[*17*]
Urol 14 (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mummy morale DC11
(1d20+2)[*12*]
(1d20+2)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mummy tactics
(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mummy Ref DC16 (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Jascan Ref (1d20+8)[*28*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadow vs Jakros
touch attacl (1d20-2)[*8*] (incl spilled salt)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[*20*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

heat it up (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Marine tactics <=10 (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Private Waterhouse vs Danoran miner
Musket (1d20-4)[*-3*] (incl -2 range & -4 cover) damage (1d12)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics

miner 12 (1d20)[*9*]
elemental 4 (1d20)[*16*]
shadow 5 (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadow vs Indigo
touch attack (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

elemental vs Jakros
thrown barrel (1d20-8)[*12*] (incl. range) damage (1d8+3)[*5*] + fire (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20-8)[*-5*] (incl. range) damage (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale Wis DC15

(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <=6 

(1d20)[*6*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*6*]
(1d20)[*14*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

MM vs Elissa (1d4+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja AoO (1d20+7)[*11*] Damage - (2d6+5)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne AoO (1d20+4)[*13*], Damage - (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit vs Freyja
claw (1d20+5)[*20*] damage (1d3+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit vs Bjorn
claw (1d20+5)[*20*] damage (1d3+1)[*2*]
claw (1d20+5)[*24*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit vs DDW
claw (1d20+5)[*25*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]
claw (1d20+5)[*21*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+5)[*14*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit vs Elissa
breathe (1d4)[*2*] cold damage + sickened, Ref DC13 for half + negate sickened

----------


## Ghostfoot

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(1d100)[*2*]
(1d100)[*74*]
(1d100)[*27*]
(1d100)[*16*]

(1d100)[*39*]
(1d100)[*37*]
(1d100)[*52*]
(1d100)[*80*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*2*]

monsters:
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*3*]

xxxxxxxx

----------


## Ghostfoot

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy evil eye: ranged touch (1d20+3)[*18*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit morale DC11

(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*4*]
(1d20)[*4*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

# rooms (1d4+4)[*5*]

# stirges
(2d6)[*5*]
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*9*]
(2d6)[*6*]
(2d6)[*11*]
(2d6)[*7*]
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit morale DC11

(1d20)[*6*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

try to summon (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

claw (1d20+5)[*8*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]
claw (1d20+5)[*11*] damage (1d3+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

claw (1d20+5)[*18*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will vs DC15 (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Indo damage

Con (1d6)[*6*]
Cha (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit morale DC11

(1d20)[*9*]
(1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mephit tactics

(1d20)[*8*]
(1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit vs Elissa
claw (1d20+5)[*7*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]
claw (1d20+5)[*23*] damage (1d3+1)[*2*]

mephit vs Bjorn
claw (1d20+5)[*15*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]
claw (1d20+5)[*25*] damage (1d3+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Crit? (1d20+5)[*19*] damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bestra vs intimidate DC28
(1d20+8)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Niobe tactics (1d20)[*16*]
marine tactics (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Niobe Diplomacy (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics

Nicolas (1d20)[*15*]
shadow (1d20)[*3*]
elemental (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

treasure rolls

(1d100)[*73*]
(1d100)[*94*]
(1d100)[*89*]
(1d100)[*89*]
(1d100)[*89*]
(1d100)[*40*]
(1d100)[*85*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many gnolls

(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadow vs Indigo
touch (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

pistol vs Roland (1d20-3)[*8*] (incl. range penalty) damage (1d8)[*5*]

elemental vs Jakros
thrown barrel (1d20-8)[*11*] (incl. range) damage (1d8+3)[*6*] + fire (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

diseased?

(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*6*]
(1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

blinding sickness or filth fever (1d2)[*1*]
onset (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

forest encounters
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

more encounters

(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]

(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*3*]

(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*3*]

(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

more forest encounters

(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*3*]

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

MoAET Overland Encounter (1d40)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Trap or Weather
MOAET (1d100)[*45*]
GoD (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

1 MoAET Overland Encounter (1d40)[*38*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

MoAET Overland Encounter x2 (2d20)[*17*](2d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Creatures x2:

MOAET (1d1000)[*629*](1d1000)[*354*]
GoD (1d7)[*6*](1d20)[*16*](1d7)[*4*](1d20)[*10*] 
SV (1d6)[*2*]
BG (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

2 MoAET Overland Encounter (1d40)[*34*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Travelelrs
MOAET (1d100)[*74*]
GoD (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

3 MoAET Overland Encounter (1d40)[*33*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Travelelrs 2
MOAET (1d100)[*73*]
GoD (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Weather
(1d100)[*79*]
(1d100)[*34*]
(1d100)[*37*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*54*]
(1d100)[*83*]
(1d100)[*22*]
(1d100)[*71*]
(1d100)[*91*]
(1d100)[*60*]
(1d100)[*100*]
(1d100)[*67*]
(1d100)[*93*]
(1d100)[*26*]
(1d100)[*93*]
(1d100)[*64*]
(1d100)[*56*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

hot or cold snap
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

precipitation (1d100)[*55*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

retreat DC11?

(1d20)[*10*]
(1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

will it retreat DC11?

(1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

are they diseased? x12

(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*7*]
(1d10)[*8*]
(1d10)[*8*]
(1d10)[*6*]
(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*7*]
(1d10)[*4*]
(1d10)[*3*]
(1d10)[*3*]
(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

spellcraft (1d20+16)[*29*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Day 2

(1d100)[*5*]
(1d100)[*65*]
(1d100)[*56*]
(1d100)[*27*]
(1d100)[*90*]
(1d100)[*53*]
(1d100)[*11*]
(1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*86*]
(1d100)[*93*]
(1d100)[*28*]
(1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*97*]
(1d100)[*59*]
(1d100)[*26*]
(1d100)[*91*]
(1d100)[*45*]
(1d100)[*52*]
(1d100)[*19*]
(1d100)[*62*]
(1d100)[*25*]
(1d100)[*73*]
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d100)[*53*]

Day 3

(1d100)[*19*]
(1d100)[*40*]
(1d100)[*86*]
(1d100)[*82*]
(1d100)[*87*]
(1d100)[*3*]
(1d100)[*93*]
(1d100)[*91*]
(1d100)[*68*]
(1d100)[*48*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*58*]
(1d100)[*1*]
(1d100)[*28*]
(1d100)[*61*]
(1d100)[*86*]
(1d100)[*21*]
(1d100)[*88*]
(1d100)[*35*]
(1d100)[*17*]
(1d100)[*47*]
(1d100)[*60*]
(1d100)[*7*]
(1d100)[*92*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Moors

Day 2 Hour 1 (1d100)[*4*](1d100)[*82*]
Day 2 Hour 8 (1d100)[*6*](1d100)[*96*]
Day 2 Hour 23 (1d100)[*24*](1d100)[*90*]

Coastline

Day 3 Hour 6 (1d100)[*68*](1d100)[*85*]
Day 3 Hour 13 (1d100)[*94*](1d100)[*3*]
Day 3 Hour 23 (1d100)[*68*](1d100)[*71*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d3+1)[*2*] frost drakelings
(1d2)[*1*] undead raven swarms

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy

Heal (Treat Deadly Wounds) DC20 on Freyja (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather (1d100)[*95*](1d100)[*52*](1d100)[*64*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics
miner (1d20)[*9*]
elemental (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

miner vs eagle
dagger (1d20+2)[*20*] damage (1d4)[*4*]

elemental vs Jakros or trooper (1d2)[*2*]
thrown barrel (1d20-8)[*9*] (incl. range) damage (1d8+3)[*4*] + fire (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tentacles hide (1d20+14)[*33*]

spot
Keston (1d20+6)[*10*]
Kurnos (1d20+9)[*21*]
Primus (1d20+10)[*14*]
Secondus (1d20+9)[*10*]
Kuln (1d20+21)[*28*]
Jascan (1d20)[*15*]
Wat (1d20)[*8*]
Varian (1d20+1)[*7*]

inititative
enemy (1d20+2)[*14*]
Keston (1d20-1)[*9*]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[*4*]
Kuln (1d20+5)[*24*]
Jascan (1d20+2)[*13*]
Wat (1d20+2)[*3*]
Varian (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

octopus vs Wat
tentacle (1d20+10)[*14*] damage (1d4+5)[*9*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*25*] vs (1d20+9)[*20*] constrict (2d8+6)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

octopus vs Keston
tentacle (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (1d4+5)[*9*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*28*] vs (1d20)[*8*]+X constrict (2d8+6)[*14*]

octopus vs Keston
tentacle (1d20+10)[*23*] damage (1d4+5)[*7*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*34*] vs (1d20)[*17*]+X constrict (2d8+6)[*8*]

octopus vs Wat
tentacle (1d20+10)[*20*] damage (1d4+5)[*7*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*24*] vs (1d20)[*7*]+X constrict (2d8+6)[*13*]

octopus vs Wat
tentacle (1d20+10)[*24*] damage (1d4+5)[*8*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*20*] vs (1d20)[*6*]+X constrict (2d8+6)[*18*]

octopus vs Jascan
tentacle (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (1d4+5)[*8*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*28*] vs (1d20)[*6*]+X constrict (2d8+6)[*16*]

octopus vs Jascan
tentacle (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (1d4+5)[*6*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*29*] vs (1d20)[*14*]+X constrict (2d8+6)[*18*]

octopus vs Primus
tentacle (1d20+10)[*15*] damage (1d4+5)[*6*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*21*] vs (1d20)[*3*]+X constrict (2d8+6)[*16*]

octopus vs Secondus
tentacle (1d20+10)[*14*] damage (1d4+5)[*7*]
grapple (1d20+15)[*30*] vs (1d20)[*12*]+X constrict (2d8+6)[*14*]

everyone has cover +4 AC

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge check to ID
Keston (1d20+10)[*14*]
Jascan (1d20+8)[*11*]
Kurnos (1d20+11)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja religion (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception
DDW (1d20+8)[*19*]
Freyja (1d20+4)[*6*]
Heltinne (1d20+7)[*14*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*13*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*23*]
Signy (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

octopus save vs manyjaws
Ref vs DC19 (1d20+12)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tentacle vs sunder DC20
(1d20+18)[*32*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception
DDW (1d20+8)[*23*]
Freyja (1d20+4)[*11*]
Heltinne (1d20+7)[*15*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*14*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*15*]
Signy (1d20)[*13*]

Knowledge
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*16*]
Signy (1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eagle Attack! Swift Action for Smite Evil (in case it matters)
(1d20+3)[*21*] to hit for (1d4)[*2*] claw 1 (+1 if Evil)
(1d20+3)[*12*] to hit for (1d4)[*4*] claw 2 (+1 if Evil)
(1d20+3)[*7*] to hit for (1d4)[*1*] Bite/beak (+1 if Evil)

----------


## Ghostfoot

marine vs elemental
longsword (1d20+5)[*19*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

elemental morale DC15 (1d20)[*20*]

tactics
miner (1d20)[*10*]
elemental (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

miner vs eagle
dagger (1d20+2)[*11*] damage (1d4)[*1*]

elemental vs eagle
slam (1d20+6)[*18*] damage (1d6+4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Arina move & attack
Jakros move & attack
Indigo move
Roland move
bird attack
Marine move & attack

Eagle Attack! Swift Action for Smite Evil (in case it matters)
(1d20+3)[21] to hit for (1d4)[2] claw 1 (+1 if Evil)
(1d20+3)[12] to hit for (1d4)[4] claw 2 (+1 if Evil)
(1d20+3)[7] to hit for (1d4)[1] Bite/beak (+1 if Evil)

marine vs elemental
longsword (1d20+5)[19] damage (1d8+2)[8]

miner vs eagle
dagger (1d20+2)[11] damage (1d4)[1]

elemental vs marine
slam (1d20+6)[18] damage (1d6+4)[5]

----------


## Ghostfoot

fireball (6d6)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ref DC16 (1d20+5)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

octopus morale DC13 (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

flith or blind (1d2)[*1*]
Grimalkin Fort (1d20-1)[*16*]
onset (1d3)[*3*] days

flith or blind (1d2)[*1*]
Mourgyn Fort (1d20+1)[*19*]
onset (1d3)[*3*] days

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cotillion (1d4)[*1*] Str + Fort DC? (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather

(1d100)[*65*]
(1d100)[*46*]
(1d100)[*97*]
(1d100)[*22*]
(1d100)[*86*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

WM check

(1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

MoAET check 1

(1d40)[*29*]
(1d40)[*26*]
(1d40)[*21*]
(1d40)[*6*]
(1d40)[*29*]
(1d40)[*1*]
(1d40)[*36*]
(1d40)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

roll again (2d20)[*18*](2d20)[*37*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

creature + roll again (2d20)[*23*](2d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Appraisals DC20:

(1d20+7)[*24*] paintings 50gp ea
(1d20+7)[*14*] choker 58gp
(1d20+7)[*27*] earrings 125gp
(1d20+7)[*21*] quiver 5gp
(1d20+7)[*23*] flask 10gp
(1d20+7)[*15*] lace 5fp
(1d20+7)[*18*] gloves 340gp
(1d20+7)[*8*] book 5sp
(1d20+7)[*10*] bucket 2gp
(1d20+7)[*14*] platters 30gp ea
(1d20+7)[*27*] ct statuette 250gp
(1d20+7)[*12*] box 15gp
(1d20+7)[*15*] cinamon 5sp
(1d20+7)[*15*] turquoise 10gp ea

----------


## Ghostfoot

forest encounters

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

occurances:

(1d100)[*24*](1d100)[*21*]

(1d100)[*88*](1d100)[*78*]

(1d100)[*48*](1d100)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

slave details:

(1d100)[*75*](1d100)[*77*](1d100)[*25*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

odd weather

(1d100)[*84*](1d100)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Pazuzu

(1d100)[*39*]
(1d100)[*84*]
(1d100)[*78*]
(1d100)[*28*]
(1d100)[*79*]
(1d100)[*86*]
(1d100)[*80*]

Persist (1d6-2)[*1*]
Persist (1d6-2)[*0*]
Persist (1d6-2)[*4*]
Persist (1d6-2)[*-1*]
Persist (1d6-2)[*1*]
Persist (1d6-2)[*4*]
Persist (1d6-2)[*4*]

type (1d5)[*1*]
type (1d5)[*3*]
type (1d5)[*4*]
type (1d5)[*3*]
type (1d5)[*4*]
type (1d5)[*4*]
type (1d5)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

glades of death

(1d11)[*5*]
(1d11)[*6*]
(1d11)[*2*]
(1d11)[*8*]
(1d11)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

specifics

(1d20)[*20*]
(1d20)[*20*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*13*]
(1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

what lair is it

(1d20)[*10*]
(1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mother encounters

(1d1000)[*760*]
(1d1000)[*324*]
(1d1000)[*867*]
(1d1000)[*477*]
(1d1000)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

valuable item (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

SHV rolls

(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

BG rolls clear and forest

(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Grasslands

(1d100)[*99*]
(1d1000)[*114*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

MOAT encounters

(1d40)[*24*]
(1d40)[*6*]
(1d40)[*14*]
(1d40)[*37*]
(1d40)[*8*]
(1d40)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather things

(1d100)[*42*]
(1d100)[*21*]
(1d100)[*88*]
(1d100)[*82*]
(1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*64*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics
Marine (1d20)[*8*]
Roland (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Marine vs miner
longsword (1d20+5)[*22*] damage (1d8+5)[*12*]

Eagle vs miner
(1d20+3)[*7*] to hit for (1d4)[*1*] claw 1
(1d20+3)[*13*] to hit for (1d4)[*1*] claw 2
(1d20+3)[*19*] to hit for (1d4)[*3*] bite/beak

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC11 (1d20-1)[*13*]

tactics <13 (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kuln Reflex (1d20+11)[*27*] + AP (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wat spot (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative

Tchinik (1d20+6)[*22*]
Connaught (1d20)[*7*]
Lora (1d20)[*10*]
Malmir (1d20+3)[*13*]
Farid (1d20+3)[*11*]
Elmes (1d20+1)[*5*]
Others (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Precipitation (1d100)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Northlands weather
(1d100)[*36*](1d100)[*3*]
(1d100)[*58*](1d100)[*19*]
(1d100)[*76*](1d100)[*56*]
(1d100)[*84*](1d100)[*38*]
(1d100)[*9*](1d100)[*40*]
(1d100)[*38*](1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*11*](1d100)[*83*]
(1d100)[*9*](1d100)[*75*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Preciptation (1d100)[*94*]
Preciptation (1d100)[*60*] 
Snap (1d100)[*98*]
Snap (1d100)[*93*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will DC13
DDW (1d20+1)[*7*]
Freyja (1d20+3)[*10*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*16*]
Bjorn (1d20)[*10*]
Elissa (1d20+3)[*6*]
Signy (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many farmers (1d8-1)[*1*]
% female (1d100)[*72*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception
DDW [roll]1d20+8[roll]
Freyja [roll]1d20+4[roll]
Heltinne [roll]1d20+7[roll]
Bjorn [roll]1d20+2[roll]
Elissa [roll]1d20+10[roll]
Signy [roll]1d20[roll]
NPC [roll]1d20+1[roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception
DDW (1d20+8)[*9*]
Freyja (1d20+4)[*11*]
Heltinne (1d20+7)[*23*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*21*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*24*]
Signy (1d20)[*13*]
NPC Sigrid (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Miner tactics (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics
Amella (1d20)[*20*]
Lirith (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crab 1 vs Connaught
claw (1d20+8)[*10*] damage (1d8+5)[*10*]

crab 2 vs Connaught
claw (1d20+8)[*26*] damage (1d8+5)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos Int check (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos
Break door (1d20+6)[*16*] (+4 Str, +2 E) + AP (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

freemen or househoders (1d100)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many hnteers (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn dip (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Save vs Connaught Ref DC17
(1d20+2)[*18*]
(1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Save vs Lora Ref DC17
(1d20+2)[*21*]
(1d20+2)[*19*]
(1d20+2)[*22*]
(1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirrith tactics (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Crab 1 vs Connaught
claw (1d20+6)[*17*] damage (1d8+5)[*10*]
? claw (1d20+6)[*21*] damage (1d8+5)[*11*]

Crab 4 vs Connaught or Lirrith (1d2)[*1*](1d2)[*2*]
claw (1d20+6)[*14*] damage (1d8+5)[*6*]
claw (1d20+6)[*21*] damage (1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative
Keston (1d20-1)[*12*]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[*21*]
Kuln (1d20+5)[*25*]
Jascan (1d20+2)[*14*]
Wat (1d20+2)[*16*]
Varian (1d20+3)[*10*]
dopplers (1d20+1)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
(1d20)[*20*]
(1d20)[*16*]
(1d20)[*14*]
(1d20)[*12*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*12*]
(1d20)[*11*]
(1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Freyja diplomacy (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

GMG "Farmer"
Substitute Survival for Profession (& also Skill Focus)
Add longspear + leather armour

----------


## Ghostfoot

> GMG "Farmer"
> Substitute Survival for Profession (& also Skill Focus)
> Add longspear + leather armour


& sub Craft traps for craft carpentry

guide gender (1d2)[*1*] m/f

----------


## Ghostfoot

crabs vs Lora Fort dc16
(1d20+6)[*19*]
(1d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith tactics (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

doppleganger save vs Jascan
Ref DC17 (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gangers morale DC15
(1d20+2)[*11*]
(1d20+2)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
(1d20)[*9*]
(1d20)[*15*]
(1d20)[*12*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Doppleganger vs Kuln 
slam (1d20+5)[*23*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*]

Dopplegangers vs Keston
slam (1d20+5)[*12*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*]
slam (1d20+5)[*6*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

Dopplegangers vs Wat
slam (1d20+5)[*25*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*]
slam (1d20+5)[*18*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]
slam (1d20+5)[*14*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+5)[*9*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

cannibal (1d100)[*79*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

survival (1d20+9)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

WM (1d6)[*3*]
WM (1d6)[*3*]
WM (1d6)[*2*]
WM (1d6)[*3*]
WM (1d6)[*1*]
WM (1d6)[*4*]
WM (1d6)[*4*]
WM (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

forest encounter (1d100)[*7*](1d100)[*97*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fort DC13 vs Keston sound burst
(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*19*]
(1d20+4)[*18*]
(1d20+4)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

thunderlance damage (4d6+8)[*21*](4d6+8)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

pazuzu checks
(1d5)[*4*]
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d5)[*3*]
(1d5)[*1*]
(1d5)[*3*]
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d5)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

persist (1d6-2)[*-1*](1d6-2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

what is it (1d7)[*5*](1d7)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

base weather

(1d100)[*26*]
(1d100)[*1*]
(1d100)[*16*]
(1d100)[*38*]
(1d100)[*98*]
(1d100)[*42*]
(1d100)[*21*]
(1d100)[*91*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge (engineering)
Tchinik (1d20+4)[*7*]
Malmir (1d20+5)[*18*]
Farid (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Elissa knowledge nature DC? (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Tem (1d20+3)[*22*]
Sav (1d20+3)[*19*]
Ant (1d20+3)[*15*]
Kil (1d20+3)[*19*]
Wil (1d20)[*1*]
Gathan
Halish
Shadowscales
(1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sample names

(1d100)[*76*](1d100)[*23*]
(1d100)[*22*](1d100)[*69*]
(1d100)[*63*](1d100)[*51*]
(1d100)[*90*](1d100)[*95*]
(1d100)[*24*](1d100)[*80*]
(1d100)[*53*](1d100)[*84*]
(1d100)[*40*](1d100)[*65*]
(1d100)[*81*](1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*95*](1d100)[*81*]
(1d100)[*58*](1d100)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Troye to MIrq

(1d100)[*61*](1d100)[*97*](1d100)[*66*]
(1d100)[*3*](1d100)[*24*](1d100)[*42*]

(1d100)[*90*](1d100)[*71*](1d100)[*9*]
(1d100)[*14*](1d100)[*21*](1d100)[*51*]

(1d100)[*92*](1d100)[*79*](1d100)[*89*]
(1d100)[*68*](1d100)[*39*](1d100)[*2*]

(1d100)[*28*](1d100)[*56*](1d100)[*91*]
(1d100)[*13*](1d100)[*21*](1d100)[*8*]

(1d100)[*47*](1d100)[*24*](1d100)[*44*]
(1d100)[*80*](1d100)[*21*](1d100)[*5*]

(1d100)[*48*](1d100)[*81*](1d100)[*2*]
(1d100)[*13*](1d100)[*83*](1d100)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dangerous Encounters

(1d100)[*70*](1d100)[*31*]
(1d100)[*14*](1d100)[*25*]
(1d100)[*31*](1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*12*](1d100)[*59*]
(1d100)[*17*](1d100)[*19*]
(1d100)[*92*](1d100)[*38*]
(1d100)[*95*](1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*86*](1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*59*](1d100)[*16*]
(1d100)[*28*](1d100)[*9*]
(1d100)[*49*](1d100)[*76*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d12)[*8*] bandits
(4d6)[*10*] or (1d100)[*25*] bandits (80/20) (1d100)[*18*]
(4d6)[*11*] or (1d100)[*99*] bandits (80/20) (1d100)[*46*]

(1d4)[*4*] blood hawks

bugbears (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d6+3)[*9*] bugbears

(2d6)[*8*] goblins

(1d3)[*3*] robber knights
(2d6)[*6*] bandits
(1d10)[*7*] bandit wizard 10%

(1d2)[*2*] or (1d6)[*6*] wyverns 50/50 (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

wizard link to adventure (1d233)[*32*] and/ or another source 20% (1d100)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> wizard link to adventure (1d9+59)[*63*] and/ or another source 20% [roll1]


Ra's Evil Grin which page (1d9+59)[*63*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mundane encounters

(1d100)[*6*]
(1d100)[*64*]
(1d100)[*42*]
(1d100)[*52*]
(1d100)[*19*]
(1d100)[*96*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*23*]
(1d100)[*10*]
(1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*38*]
(1d100)[*67*]
(1d100)[*72*]
(1d100)[*84*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Herders
(1d4)[*2*] herders
(1d6+1)[*4*] animals (1d10)[*2*]

(1d4)[*1*] herders
(1d6+1)[*7*] animals (1d10)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knight has servants (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

elves (3d6)[*10*] + leader
elves (3d6)[*12*] + leader

----------


## Ghostfoot

wolves (1d6)[*4*]

then

(1d12)[*2*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d10)[*6*]
(1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Farmer (1d6)[*5*](1d3+1)[*4*]
Dogs (1d4)[*1*](1d4)[*2*](1d4)[*1*](1d4)[*1*]
heretics (1d100)[*77*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dwarves (1d10)[*2*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Minstrels (1d6)[*1*](1d2)[*1*](1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Peasant (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Stags (1d6)[*4*](1d3)[*1*](1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

daytime

(1d100)[*51*]
(1d100)[*30*]
(1d100)[*69*]
(1d100)[*90*]
(1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*96*]
(1d100)[*56*]
(1d100)[*37*]
(1d100)[*95*]
(1d100)[*58*]
(1d100)[*32*]
(1d100)[*88*]
(1d100)[*7*]
(1d100)[*90*]

Nighttime
(1d100)[*34*]
(1d100)[*19*]
(1d100)[*33*]
(1d100)[*84*]
(1d100)[*67*]
(1d100)[*85*]
(1d100)[*80*]
(1d100)[*27*]
(1d100)[*88*]
(1d100)[*57*]
(1d100)[*63*]
(1d100)[*41*]
(1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Night threats

(1d100)[*74*]
(1d100)[*93*]
(1d100)[*41*]
(1d100)[*86*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

day threats

(1d100)[*13*]
(1d100)[*3*]
(1d100)[*43*]
(1d100)[*92*]
(1d100)[*70*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mndane days

(1d100)[*33*]
(1d100)[*70*]
(1d100)[*16*]
(1d100)[*61*]
(1d100)[*34*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Additional encuonters

(1d100)[*87*]
(1d100)[*27*]
(1d100)[*54*]
(1d100)[*13*]
(1d100)[*57*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

3 encounters

(1d100)[*88*]
(1d100)[*1*]
(1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Inns

(1d6)[*3*](1d100)[*74*](1d100)[*77*]
(1d6)[*5*](1d100)[*81*](1d100)[*68*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d100)[*86*](1d100)[*43*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d100)[*25*](1d100)[*5*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d100)[*93*](1d100)[*87*]
(1d6)[*5*](1d100)[*1*](1d100)[*92*]
(1d6)[*1*](1d100)[*24*](1d100)[*63*]
(1d6)[*1*](1d100)[*71*](1d100)[*81*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d100)[*89*](1d100)[*38*]
(1d6)[*3*](1d100)[*36*](1d100)[*36*]
(1d6)[*3*](1d100)[*86*](1d100)[*10*]
(1d6)[*1*](1d100)[*65*](1d100)[*90*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Inn type

(1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*7*]
(1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*29*]
(1d100)[*33*]
(1d100)[*50*]
(1d100)[*51*]
(1d100)[*75*]
(1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d100)[*30*]
(1d100)[*50*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dinner

(1d100)[*10*]
(1d100)[*26*]
(1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*6*]
(1d100)[*62*]
(1d100)[*16*]
(1d100)[*57*]
(1d100)[*9*]
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d100)[*85*]
(1d100)[*56*]
(1d100)[*99*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Watch? (1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tchinik spot/listen (1d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

subs??

(1d40)[*34*](1d40)[*25*]
(1d40)[*16*](1d40)[*22*]
(1d40)[*26*](1d40)[*20*]
(1d40)[*13*](1d40)[*12*]
(1d40)[*27*](1d40)[*10*]
(1d40)[*20*](1d40)[*38*]
(1d40)[*36*](1d40)[*10*]
(1d40)[*6*](1d40)[*19*]
(1d40)[*40*](1d40)[*1*]
(1d40)[*34*](1d40)[*24*]
(1d40)[*31*](1d40)[*27*]
(1d40)[*18*](1d40)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Weather

(1d100)[*97*](1d100)[*85*](1d100)[*68*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Occurances

(1d100)[*83*](1d100)[*69*](1d100)[*63*](1d100)[*73*](1d100)[*56*](1d100)[*66*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Times twos

(2d20)[*18*](2d20)[*4*](2d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Travellers 

(1d100)[*17*](1d100)[*19*](1d100)[*74*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics <9
(1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*9*](1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*1*]


(1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadowscale vs Savin
javelin (1d20+3)[*18*] damage (1d6+5)[*7*]

Shadowscale vs Anthony
javelin (1d20+3)[*14*] damage (1d6+5)[*11*]

Shadowscale vs Savin
greatclub (1d20+6)[*13*] damage (1d10+11)[*18*]

Shadowscale vs Anthony
Charge! greatclub (1d20+8)[*21*] damage (1d10+11)[*13*]

Blackscale Shadowscale vs Anthony
Greatclub (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (2d8+17)[*25*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*9*] damage (1d6+7)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus 20% miss (1d100)[*53*]
Savin 20% miss (1d100)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics

Halish <11 (1d20)[*5*]
Gathan <12 (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs shadowscale
claw (1d20+6)[*16*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

subs?

(1d40)[*30*]
(1d40)[*11*]
(1d40)[*16*]
(1d40)[*40*]
(1d40)[*5*]
(1d40)[*5*]
(1d40)[*8*]
(1d40)[*13*]
(1d40)[*11*]
(1d40)[*30*]
(1d40)[*40*]
(1d40)[*35*]
(1d40)[*10*]
(1d40)[*34*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

more subs?

(1d40)[*20*]
(1d40)[*27*]
(1d40)[*1*]
(1d40)[*29*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

secindary enc (1d40)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

travellers (1d100)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

misc encounters

(1d100)[*77*](1d100)[*74*](1d100)[*59*](1d100)[*42*](1d100)[*19*](1d100)[*65*](1d100)[*66*](1d100)[*99*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shrine (1d100)[*36*](1d100)[*48*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather

(1d100)[*83*]
(1d100)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sceadugengan DC15 or shaken:

Freyja (1d20+3)[*18*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*20*]
Bjorn (1d20)[*1*]
Elissa (1d20+3)[*6*]
Signy (1d20+3)[*22*]
Thalli (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy nature (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

miss chance 20% (1d100)[*22*]
vs trip DC16 (1d20+5)[*16*]

miss chance 20% (1d100)[*86*]
vs trip DC24 (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather

(1d100)[*88*]
(1d100)[*7*]
(1d100)[*12*]
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d100)[*8*]
(1d100)[*64*]
(1d100)[*77*]
(1d100)[*78*]
(1d100)[*77*]
(1d100)[*13*]
(1d100)[*1*]
(1d100)[*50*]

(1d100)[*87*]
(1d100)[*47*]
(1d100)[*40*]
(1d100)[*22*]
(1d100)[*14*]
(1d100)[*65*]
(1d100)[*68*]
(1d100)[*7*]
(1d100)[*42*]
(1d100)[*35*]
(1d100)[*30*]
(1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*64*]
(1d100)[*97*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadowscales Will DC19 vs moonbolt
(1d20+1)[*14*]
(1d20+1)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale DC13 (1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics

(1d20)[*6*]
(1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

blind shadowscale vs Anthony
greatclub (1d20+6)[*25*] damage (1d10+11)[*12*] also blind
bite (1d20+3)[*4*] damage (1d4+4)[*6*]


shadowscale vs Anthony
greatclub (1d20+8)[*14*] damage (1d10+7)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> blind shadowscale vs Anthony
> greatclub (1d100)[*73*] damage (1d100)[*57*] also blind
> bite [roll2] damage [roll3]
> 
> 
> shadowscale vs Anthony
> greatclub [roll4] damage [roll5]


blindness checks 50%
(1d100)[*73*]
(1d100)[*57*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
Halish (1d20)[*7*]
Gathan (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs shadowscale
claw (1d20+6)[*26*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*] + cold (1d6)[*1*]
claw (1d20+6)[*13*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*] + cold (1d6)[*1*]
bite (1d20+4)[*17*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*] + cold (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+6)[*15*] damage (1d4+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs helpless shadowscale
claw (1d20+7)[*16*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*] + cold (1d6)[*2*]
claw (1d20+7)[*27*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*] + cold (1d6)[*2*]
bite (1d20+5)[*8*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*] + cold (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy perform (1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thalli perform (1d20-1)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC20

Freyja (1d20+4)[*6*]
Hektinne (1d20+7)[*16*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*15*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*17*]
Signy (1d20)[*10*]
Thalli (1d20+1)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

M/f names (1d2)[*1*](1d100)[*54*](1d100)[*32*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Barons srrname (1d100)[*93*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

(1d2)[*1*] (1d3)[*2*] wagons or (1d4)[*3*] peasants
(1d4+5)[*7*] cavalry
(1d3)[*2*] servants

----------


## Ghostfoot

Colour RBY or PGO (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

male or female (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC18

Freyja (1d20+4)[*24*]
Hektinne (1d20+7)[*15*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*9*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*26*]
Signy (1d20)[*13*]
Thalli (1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative

Freyja (1d20+1)[*16*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*9*]
Bjorn (1d20+6)[*10*]
Elissa (1d20+5)[*22*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*5*]
Thalli (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC13

Freyja (1d20+4)[*18*]
Hektinne (1d20+7)[*17*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*7*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*14*]
Signy (1d20)[*1*]
Thalli (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Amella, Tavey, Urol, Indo, Lirith (1d5)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Arrival WM

Stable Row (1d6)[*5*] (1d20)[*17*]


Market District (1d6)[*3*] (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Arrival WM

Stable Row [roll0] [roll1] Adventuring Party/ Goblin Spies


Market District [roll2] [roll3] Pickpocket/ Gambler

----------


## Ghostfoot

reroll dragon drake (1d5)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wm for travels

(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*5*]

(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*5*]

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*2*]

(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

type of encounter

(1d40)[*8*]
(1d40)[*10*]
(1d40)[*19*]
(1d40)[*37*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

roll twice (2d20)[*22*](2d20)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

MOAET travellers (1d100)[*65*](1d100)[*46*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

forest nighttime (1d1000)[*47*]

plains day (1d1000)[*942*]
plains day (1d1000)[*64*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

plains day (1d4)[*4*]
plains day (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

forest night (1d5)[*2*]

plains day (1d2)[*1*](1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

plains day (1d6-1)[*2*]
plains day (1d6-1)[*1*]

forest night (1d6+2)[*5*]]

plains day (1d6-1)[*0*](1d6-1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics 10

Thalli (1d20)[*1*]
bandit 1 (1d20)[*20*]
bandit 2 (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

attack who (1d9)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

bandit vs Heltinne
shortbow (1d20)[*18*] damage (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs helpless shadowscale
claw (1d20+7)[*16*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*] + cold (1d6)[*6*]
claw (1d20+7)[*25*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*] + cold (1d6)[*1*]
bite (1d20+5)[*10*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*] + cold (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sithiriel hide (1d20+10)[*19*]

Spot

William (1d20+1)[*10*]
Kilus (1d20+2)[*22*]
Ant (1d20-8)[*1*]
Sav (1d20+4)[*11*]
Tem (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics check
ephemeral (1d20)[*8*]
ephemeral (1d20)[*11*]
Sithiriel (1d20)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics 10

Thalli (1d20)[*20*]
bandit 1 (1d20)[*8*]
bandit 2 (1d20)[*11*]

tactics 13

Signy (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thalli vs bandit
sling (1d20-1)[*13*] damage (1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs lookouts
move: get cover

standard: cast sleep Will DC15
lookout 1 (1d20+3)[*20*]
lookout 2 (1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

50% fall and take (5d6)[*16*] damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

> 50% fall and take (1d100)[*22*] damage


chance of fallaing (1d100)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics 9 (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Styr the Ugly
Standard: Spear vs Freyja (1d20+5)[*24*] damage (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

lookout
morale vs DC13
(1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

bandit vs Bjorn or Elissa (1d2)[*2*]
shortbow (1d20)[*5*] damage (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

sleep will dc17

skeleton (1d20+2)[*5*]
skeleton (1d20+2)[*17*]
skeleton (1d20+2)[*9*]
skeleton (1d20+2)[*8*]
ephemeral (1d20+8)[*23*]
ephemeral (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thalli vs bandit tactics (1d20)[*11*]
sling (1d20-1)[*7*] damage (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather (1d100)[*33*]

(1d100)[*66*]
(1d100)[*87*]
(1d100)[*52*]
(1d100)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Reflex DC12

Tchinik (1d20+6)[*15*]
Connaught (1d20+3)[*7*]
Lora (1d20+3)[*19*]
Malmir (1d20+5)[*6*]
Farid (1d20+8)[*23*]
Elmes (1d20+4)[*14*]
Lirith (1d20+5)[*14*]
Amella (1d20+6)[*13*]
Indo (1d20+2)[*12*]
Urol (1d20+2)[*18*]
Tavey (1d20+1)[*16*]
Thunderstrike (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Connaught (1d20+3)[7] + AP (1d6)[*6*] damage (1d6)[*2*]
Lora (1d20+3)[19] 
Malmir (1d20+5)[6] + AP (1d6)[*3*] damage (1d6)[*2*]

Thunderstrike damage (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

random race (1d100)[*41*](1d100)[*52*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

race probably human (1d100)[*97*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics

Styr (1d20)[*15*]
Astrid (1d20)[*1*]
B1 (1d20)[*15*]
B2 (1d20)[*4*]
B3 (1d20)[*15*]
B4 (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandit 1-2 F 3 B
(1d3)[*1*]
(1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Styr the Ugly
Standard: Spear vs Freyja (1d20+5)[*15*] damage (1d8+5)[*8*]
Cleave - Spear vs Bjorn (1d20+5)[*19*] damage (1d8+5)[*11*]

Bandits
Club vs Freyja (1d20)[*1*] damage (1d6)[*6*]
Club vs Freyja (1d20)[*9*] damage (1d6)[*2*]
Club vs Freyja (1d20)[*4*] damage (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics (1d20)[*13*](1d3)[*1*] t, s, e

Bandit
Bow vs ? (1d20)[*17*] damage (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs bandit tactics (1d20)[*8*]
sling (1d20)[*20*] damage (1d4)[*3*]

Thalli morale DC19 (1d20+1)[*11*]
Thalli vs bandit tactics (1d20)[*4*]
sling (1d20-1)[*3*] damage (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thalli climb (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

50% fall (1d100)[*93*] and take (5d6)[*15*] damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics

Styr (1d20)[*6*]
Astrid (1d20)[*8*]
B1 (1d20)[*3*]
B2 (1d20)[*20*]
B3 (1d20)[*11*]
B4 (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mad Astrid
cast sleep R11/S12
Will save DC17
Thalli (1d20+3)[*13*]
Bjorn/ Freyja/ Heltinne (1d3)[*2*] (1d20)[*13*] +?

----------


## Ghostfoot

Styr the Ugly
Standard: Spear vs Freyja (1d20+7)[*9*] (incl. flank) damage (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandits
Club vs Freyja (1d20+2)[*14*] (incl. flank) damage (1d6)[*3*]
Club vs Heltinne (1d20)[*6*] damage (1d6)[*5*]
Club vs Bjorn (1d20)[*5*] damage (1d6)[*6*]
Club vs Thalli (1d20)[*16*] damage (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics

Halish (1d20)[*8*]
Gathan (1d20)[*13*]
Sith (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics rolls:

6 CE Orcs 7
(1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*16*](1d20)[*20*](1d20)[*12*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*7*]

6 CE Gnolls 8
(1d20)[*9*](1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*11*](1d20)[*6*](1d20)[*2*]

6 NE Goblins 10
(1d20)[*12*](1d20)[*6*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*4*](1d20)[*12*]

6 LE Kobolds 10
(1d20)[*9*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*17*](1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*19*]

6 LE Hobgoblins 10
(1d20)[*12*](1d20)[*8*](1d20)[*9*](1d20)[*8*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*18*]

6 CE Drow 10
(1d20)[*11*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*11*](1d20)[*5*](1d20)[*14*]

6 CE Ogres 6
(1d20)[*17*](1d20)[*14*](1d20)[*11*](1d20)[*19*](1d20)[*4*](1d20)[*16*]

6 NE Bandits 10
(1d20)[*20*](1d20)[*15*](1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora search (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

eagle
bite (1d4)[*3*]
claw (1d20+7)[*12*] damage (1d4)[*2*] 
claw (1d20+7)[*26*] damage (1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
Thalli (1d20)[*20*]
Signy (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics

Astrid (1d20)[*3*]
Styr (1d20)[*13*]
B1 (1d20)[*17*]
B2 (1d20)[*8*]
B3 (1d20)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandit AoO
Club vs Thalli (1d20)[*2*] damage (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mad Astrid
cast sleep R11/S12
Will save DC17
Elissa (1d20+3)[*9*]
Bjorn/ Freyja/ Heltinne (1d3)[*2*](1d20)[*3*] +?

----------


## Ghostfoot

coup (1d8+5)[*9*](1d8+5)[*13*](1d8+5)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Styr the Ugly 
Spear vs Thalli (1d20+5)[*8*] damage (1d8+5)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandits
Club vs Thalli (1d20)[*18*] damage (1d6)[*5*]
Club vs Heltinne (1d20)[*12*] damage (1d6)[*4*]
Club vs Thalli or Bjorn (1d2)[*2*] (1d20)[*10*] damage (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale Thalli (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Styr the Ugly
Cleave vs Freyja (1d20+5)[*10*] damage (1d8+5)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bjorn miss
Freyja miss
Elissa summon
eagle hit 4
Elissa hit 6 dead
Heltinne miss
Signy start casting sleep
Thalli move & draw club

Astrid cast sleep - Elissa & Freyja sleep
Astrid keep casting
Syr vs Freyja hit 7 dead
Styr vs Bjorn miss
5ft step
Bandit move vs Thalli hit 5 dead
Bandit vs Hel miss 5ft step
Bandit vs Bjorn miss

Mad Astrid
cast sleep R11/S12
Will save DC17
Elissa (1d20+3)[9]
Freyja (1d20+3)[6]

Styr the Ugly
Spear vs Freyja (1d20+5)[10] damage (1d8+5)[7]
Cleave vs Bjorn (1d20+5)[8] damage (1d8+5)[6]

Bandits
Club vs Thalli (1d20)[18] damage (1d6)[5]
Club vs Heltinne (1d20)[12] damage (1d6)[4]
Club vs Bjorn (1d20)[10] damage (1d6)[3]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Leucrotta disguise
(1d20+21)[*38*]
(1d20+21)[*29*]
(1d20+21)[*39*]
(1d20+21)[*27*]

Spot
Keston (1d20+6)[*20*]
Kurnos (1d20+9)[*24*]
Kuln (1d20+19)[*37*]
Jascan (1d20)[*18*]
Wat (1d20)[*16*]
Varian (1d20+1)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative:
beasts (1d20+1)[*10*]
Keston (1d20-1)[*0*]
Kurnos (1d20+2)[*4*]
Kuln (1d20)[*12*]
Jascan (1d20+2)[*19*]
Wat (1d20+2)[*21*]
Varian (1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eagle fly check (1d20+8)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Con DC10 (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics 

Gathan 10 (1d20)[*3*]
Halish 11 (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai save vs _hold person_
Will DC14 (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics

shadar-kai 9 (1d20)[*9*]
dusk beast 1 8 (1d20)[*4*]
dusk beast 2 8 (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> tactics
> 
> shadar-kai 9 (1d20)[*9*]
> dusk beast 1 8 [roll1]
> dusk beast 2 8 [roll2]


leader cha (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

leader cha (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai vs scorpion
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (2d4+4)[*10*]

dusk beasts vs scorpion
bite (1d20+10)[*14*] damage (1d8+2)[*7*]
bite (1d20+10)[*12*] damage (1d8+2)[*10*]
tail (1d20+8)[*26*] damage (1d4+1)[*3*]

bite (1d20+10)[*14*] damage (1d8+2)[*5*]
bite (1d20+10)[*14*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*]
tail (1d20+8)[*22*] damage (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

hexblade curse!
scorpion will save vs DC12 (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai hide (1d20+10)[*26*]

scorpion spot (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thalli stabilise DC10 (1d20-3)[*0*]
Signy tactics (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

bandit bandit eagel (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy cast sleep P12/ Q13
Will save DC15
Bandit 2 (1d20+3)[*6*]
Bandit 3 (1d20+3)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs Styr
sling [roll]1d20+3[roll] damage [roll]1d4[roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs Styr
sling (1d20+3)[*12*] damage (1d4)[*2*]

morale
Astrid (1d20)[*20*] 
Styr (1d20)[*20*]

tactics
Astrid (1d20)[*4*] 
Styr (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Mad Astrid
cast sleep R11/S12
Will save DC17
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*20*]
Elissa (1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Diplomacy (Gather Info) (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Thalli stabilise DC10 (1d20-4)[*-3*]
Signy tactics (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy climb check (1d20)[*7*]

Signy vs Styr
sling (1d20+2)[*18*] damage (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy climb check (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
Astrid (1d20)[*13*]
Styr (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Black Wizard Stout vs Artaith

Fort save or confused
3 saves per tankard
4 tankards drunk

DC13 (1d20+5)[*15*]
DC14 (1d20+5)[*23*]
DC15 (1d20+5)[*9*]
DC16 (1d20+5)[*18*]
DC17 (1d20+5)[*25*]
DC18 (1d20+5)[*12*]
DC19 (1d20+5)[*20*]
DC20 (1d20+5)[*22*]
DC21 (1d20+5)[*8*]
DC22 (1d20+5)[*14*]
DC23 (1d20+5)[*12*]
DC24 (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

> Black Wizard Stout vs Artaith
> 
> Fort save or confused


Confusion (1d100)[*63*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
changesteed (1d20)[*12*]
changesteed (1d20)[*12*]
changesteed (1d20)[*2*]
changesteed (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

leucrotta changesteed vs Keston
bite (PA) (1d20+8)[*19*] damage (2d6+9)[*12*]

leucrotta changesteed vs Keston
bite (PA) (1d20+8)[*13*] damage (2d6+9)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

leucrotta changesteed vs Kurnos
bite (1d20+12)[*18*] damage (2d6+5)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

leucrotta changesteed vs Keston
bite (PA) (1d20+9)[20] damage (2d6+15)[18]
claw (1d20+3)[*4*] damage (1d4+6)[*10*]
claw (1d20+3)[*13*] damage (1d4+6)[*9*]

leucrotta changesteed vs Keston
bite (PA) (1d20+9)[14] damage (2d6+15)[20]
claw (1d20+3)[*9*] damage (1d4+6)[*9*]
claw (1d20+3)[*13*] damage (1d4+6)[*10*]

leucrotta changesteed vs Kurnos
5ft step
bite (1d20+13)[19] damage (2d6+7)[10]
claw (1d20+7)[*18*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
claw (1d20+7)[*24*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge arcana
Keston (1d20+16)[*28*]
Kurnos (1d20+3)[*18*]
Kuln (1d20+5)[*17*]
Jascan (1d20+14)[*24*]
Varian (1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Hide
gargoyle (1d20+15)[*33*]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[*21*]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[*24*]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[*21*]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[*20*]
gargoyle (1d20+15)[*28*]

Spot
Tchinik (1d20+1)[*9*]
Connaught (1d20-1)[*11*]
Lora (1d20+14)[*20*]
Malmir (1d20-2)[*0*]
Farid (1d20+5)[*20*]
Elmes (1d20+5)[*11*]
Lirith (1d20-1)[*7*]
Amella (1d20+1)[*9*]
Indo (1d20-1)[*13*]
Urol (1d20+10)[*19*]
Tavey (1d20-1)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative
tchinik (1d20+6)[*10*]
Connaught (1d20)[*5*]
Lora (1d20)[*15*]
Malmir (1d20+3)[*7*]
Farid (1d20+3)[*7*]
Elmes (1d20+1)[*11*]
NPCs (1d20)[*18*]

knowledge nature
tchinik (1d20+4)[*19*]
Lora (1d20+3)[*7*]
Malmir (1d20+5)[*11*]
Farid (1d20+14)[*25*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
gargoyle (1d20)[*4*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*3*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*9*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*15*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*16*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

charge (1d20+8)[*23*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
charge (1d20+8)[*24*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
attack (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
attack (1d20+6)[*11*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs who? (1d12)[*11*](1d12)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
Lirith (1d20)[*18*]
Amella (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs gargoyle
morning star (1d20+4)[*7*] damage (1d8+3)[*8*]

Amella vs gargoyle
move
crossbow (1d20+5)[*8*] damage (1d8)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
gargoyle (1d20)[*7*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*3*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*1*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*3*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*1*]
gargoyle (1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle vs Lora
claw (1d20+6)[*11*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
claw (1d20+6)[*13*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]
bite claw (1d20+4)[*17*] damage (1d6+1)[*5*]
gore claw (1d20+4)[*10*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

gargoyle vs Malmir
claw (1d20+6)[*20*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]
claw (1d20+6)[*15*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
bite claw (1d20+4)[*9*] damage (1d6+1)[*6*]
gore claw (1d20+4)[*13*] damage (1d6+1)[*2*]

gargoyle vs Farid
bullrush (1d20+2)[*4*] vs Farid (1d20+1)[*20*]

gargoyle vs Tavey
bullrush (1d20+2)[*5*] vs Tavey (1d20)[*6*]

gargoyle vs Urol
bullrush (1d20+2)[*14*] vs Urol (1d20-6)[*9*]

gargoyle vs Indo
claw (1d20+6)[*18*] damage (1d4+2)[*6*]
claw (1d20+6)[*26*] damage (1d4+2)[*3*]
bite claw (1d20+4)[*20*] damage (1d6+1)[*5*]
gore claw (1d20+4)[*7*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol climb DC20 to catch edge, or fall [roll]1d20[-2/roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Urol - ledge or sea (1d2)[*1*]

(2d6)[*6*] or
(2d3)[*4*](4d6)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs grab 
[roll]1d20=+10[/roll]
[roll]1d20=+10[/roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs grab
(1d20+10)[*17*]
(1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

dusk beast 1 vs grapple DC13 (1d20+10)[*17*]

dusk beast 2 vs grapple DC17 (1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kilus spot vs shadar-kai (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
db (1d20)[*20*]
db (1d20)[*5*]
sk (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
halish (1d20)[*11*]
gathan (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai vs scorpion
spiked chain (1d20+10)[*26*] damage (2d4+4)[*12*]

Hide in Plain Sight (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

dusk beast vs hippogriff
bite (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (1d8+2)[*4*]
bite (1d20+10)[*29*] damage (1d8+2)[*6*]
tail (1d20+8)[*16*] damage (1d4+1)[*4*]

dusk beast vs scorpion
bite (1d20+12)[*28*] damage (1d8+2)[*9*]
bite (1d20+12)[*26*] damage (1d8+2)[*10*]
tail (1d20+10)[*20*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Astrid tactics (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many noght-time?

(1d10)[*9*]
(1d10)[*6*]
(1d10)[*4*]
(1d10)[*4*]
(1d10)[*4*]
(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*6*]
(1d10)[*8*]
(1d10)[*7*]
(1d10)[*3*]
(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*9*]
(1d10)[*7*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

what encounters?

(1d100)[*53*](1d100)[*83*]
(1d100)[*26*](1d100)[*65*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

encounters for a day

(1d10)[*2*](1d100)[*23*]
(1d10)[*10*](1d100)[*77*]
(1d10)[*4*](1d100)[*57*]
(1d10)[*8*](1d100)[*38*]
(1d10)[*4*](1d100)[*74*]
(1d10)[*6*](1d100)[*88*]
(1d10)[*5*](1d100)[*22*]
(1d10)[*3*](1d100)[*45*]
(1d10)[*5*](1d100)[*93*]
(1d10)[*10*](1d100)[*73*]
(1d10)[*9*](1d100)[*57*]
(1d10)[*10*](1d100)[*50*]
(1d10)[*2*](1d100)[*55*]
(1d10)[*5*](1d100)[*36*]
(1d10)[*2*](1d100)[*3*]
(1d10)[*8*](1d100)[*31*]
(1d10)[*3*](1d100)[*67*]
(1d10)[*1*](1d100)[*60*]
(1d10)[*3*](1d100)[*82*]
(1d10)[*10*](1d100)[*59*]
(1d10)[*6*](1d100)[*56*]
(1d10)[*5*](1d100)[*98*]
(1d10)[*8*](1d100)[*72*]
(1d10)[*5*](1d100)[*20*]
(1d10)[*7*](1d100)[*37*]
(1d10)[*10*](1d100)[*53*]
(1d10)[*10*](1d100)[*90*]
(1d10)[*1*](1d100)[*8*]
(1d10)[*5*](1d100)[*50*]
(1d10)[*5*](1d100)[*57*]
(1d10)[*6*](1d100)[*19*]
(1d10)[*9*](1d100)[*77*]
(1d10)[*9*](1d100)[*94*]
(1d10)[*4*](1d100)[*8*]
(1d10)[*8*](1d100)[*34*]
(1d10)[*7*](1d100)[*30*]
(1d10)[*9*](1d100)[*14*]
(1d10)[*3*](1d100)[*67*]
(1d10)[*9*](1d100)[*70*]
(1d10)[*9*](1d100)[*49*]
(1d10)[*1*](1d100)[*79*]
(1d10)[*1*](1d100)[*1*]
(1d10)[*7*](1d100)[*4*]
(1d10)[*1*](1d100)[*12*]
(1d10)[*6*](1d100)[*51*]
(1d10)[*7*](1d100)[*6*]
(1d10)[*7*](1d100)[*54*]
(1d10)[*9*](1d100)[*54*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many noght-time? T-1

(1d10)[*4*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*7*]
(1d10)[*6*]
(1d10)[*9*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*7*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*3*]

what encounters

(1d100)[*22*](1d100)[*45*]
(1d100)[*60*](1d100)[*87*]
(1d100)[*1*](1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*11*](1d100)[*97*]
(1d100)[*60*](1d100)[*45*]
(1d100)[*7*](1d100)[*81*]
(1d100)[*9*](1d100)[*96*]
(1d100)[*13*](1d100)[*39*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many noght-time? T-2

(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*6*]
(1d10)[*9*]
(1d10)[*8*]
(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*8*]
(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*4*]
(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*3*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*9*]


what encounters


(1d100)[*47*](1d100)[*8*]
(1d100)[*99*](1d100)[*66*]
(1d100)[*24*](1d100)[*33*]
(1d100)[*51*](1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*64*](1d100)[*60*]
(1d100)[*89*](1d100)[*71*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

guard name (1d100)[*33*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

save vs Wings of Flurry ref DC20
(1d20+7)[*8*]
(1d20+7)[*16*]
(1d20+7)[*15*]
(1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

stabilize? (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle save vs Lora slow DC16
(1d20+5)[*17*]
(1d20+5)[*19*]
(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d20+5)[*13*]
(1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crocodile spot (1d20+4)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ugly sytr stabilise DC10 (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

dinner? (1d100)[*98*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

To cross the river:

Ride DC10

Bjorn (1d20+5)[*24*]
Elissa (1d20+2)[*12*]
Thalli (1d20-1)[*11*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*14*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*3*]

or, Swim DC15

Freyja (1d20+5)[*12*]
Styr (1d20+3)[*17*]
Bandit 1 (1d20)[*3*]
Bandit 2 (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics

Urol (1d20)[*18*]
Tavey (1d20)[*2*]
Amella (1d20)[*4*]
Lirith (1d20)[*8*]

Morale vs DC?
Lirith (1d20-1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs gargoyle (flank)
morning star (1d20+4)[*8*] damage (1d8+3)[*11*] + (1d6)[*2*] sneak

Urol
climb (1d20-2)[*13*]

Tavey
use rope

Amella vs gargoyle (flank)
rapier (1d20+6)[*26*] damage (1d6-1)[*5*] + (2d6)[*8*] sneak

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+6)[*21*] damage (1d6-1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle tactics DC6
(1d20)[*13*]
(1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

who E C L (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

slowed gargoyle vs Lora (overcomes DR/ magic)
claw (1d20+6)[*24*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
Halish (1d20)[*14*]
Gathan (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs dusk beast
javelin (1d20+2)[*15*] damage (1d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
sk (1d20)[*15*]
db (1d20)[*14*]
db (1d20)[*4*]

morale
sk (1d20)[*6*]
db (1d20+2)[*3*]
db (1d20+2)[*5*] (if needed)

----------


## Ghostfoot

shadar-kai vs scorpion
spiked chain (1d20+12)[*13*] damage (2d4+4)[*10*]
Hide in Plain Sight (1d20-10)[*1*] (shadar-kai is only visible with a Spot check of X or greater)

dusk beast vs hippogriff
bite (1d20+10)[*17*] damage (1d8+2)[*7*]
bite (1d20+10)[*22*] damage (1d8+2)[*7*]
tail (1d20+8)[*28*] damage (1d4+1)[*3*]

dusk beast vs hippogriff
bite (1d20+10)[*16*] damage (1d8+2)[*9*]
bite (1d20+10)[*30*] damage (1d8+2)[*9*]
tail (1d20+8)[*19*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale
(1d20+2)[*14*]

tactics
(1d20)[*19*]
(1d20)[*11*]

AoO
leucrotta changesteed vs Kurnos
bite (1d20+13)[*28*] damage (2d6+7)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

leucrotta changesteed vs Secondus
bite (PA) (1d20+9)[*16*] damage (2d6+15)[*23*]
claw (1d20+3)[*7*] damage (1d4+6)[*9*]
claw (1d20+3)[*15*] damage (1d4+6)[*7*]

leucrotta changesteed vs Wat (flanking)
5ft step
bite (PA) (1d20+11)[*12*] damage (2d6+15)[*26*]
claw (1d20+5)[*18*] damage (1d4+6)[*10*]
claw (1d20+5)[*15*] damage (1d4+6)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

stabilize (1d10)[*9*](1d10)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather (1d100)[*39*](1d100)[*94*](1d100)[*67*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

WM check 2 miles 

(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

WM check after 1 mile (1d100)[*35*](1d100)[*72*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many? (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

name for dude (1d100)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception

Rhiaghan (1d20+1)[*7*]
Ellie (1d20+6)[*22*]
Phil (1d20+5)[*10*]
Artaith (1d20+3)[*20*]
Eponine (1d20-1)[*15*]
Evil (1d20+2)[*15*]

Stealth 
Evil (1d20)[*5*]
Evil (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ref DC17 vs Lora
(1d20+6)[*21*]
(1d20+6)[*16*]
(1d20+6)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Shadar-Kai
Will DC16 vs Temiryl blindness
(1d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
Halish (1d20)[*19*]
Gathan (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan
Swim (1d20+12)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics
dusk beast (1d20)[*5*]
dusk beast (1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather (1d100)[*50*] (1d100)[*62*] (1d100)[*60*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception vs DC6 (1d20+2)[*8*](1d20-5)[*2*]

Evil (1d20+2)[*17*]

Stealth vs DC22
Evil (1d20)[*14*]
Evil (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative

Rhiaghan (1d20+5)[*11*]
Ellie (1d20+2)[*17*]
Phil (1d20+2)[*16*]
Artaith (1d20+1)[*2*]
Eponine (1d20+3)[*14*]
Evil (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

more evil

(1d20)[*13*](1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

stay or rettreat DC17? (1d20+3)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Encounters, 1/6 per day

North Sea

(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*6*]

Great Ocean

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Encounters, 1/4 per 1/2 day

North Sea

(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]

Great Ocean

(1d8)[*8*]
(1d8)[*1*]
(1d8)[*2*]
(1d8)[*2*]
(1d8)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Encounters

North Sea

(1d100)[*100*](1d100)[*78*]
(1d100)[*25*](1d100)[*42*]
(1d100)[*83*](1d100)[*71*]
(1d100)[*80*](1d100)[*10*]

Great Ocean

(1d100)[*31*](1d100)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

1 Unfavourable winds or special
2 Walruses
3 Unfavourable winds or favourable winds
4 Unfavourable winds or crsytal ooze

1 crsytal ooze or sharks

----------


## Ghostfoot

Precipitation at sea (1d20)[*14*]

weather (1d100)[*37*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Seasick DC15

Freyja+2 (1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*17*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*19*](1d20)[*2*]
Bjorn+2 (1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*9*](1d20)[*8*](1d20)[*15*](1d20)[*9*]
Elissa+1 (1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*15*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*19*](1d20)[*19*]
Signy (1d20)[*5*](1d20)[*6*](1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*14*](1d20)[*6*]
Anna (1d20)[*19*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*17*](1d20)[*12*](1d20)[*18*]
Signun+1 (1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*8*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Profession (sailor) check DC10

Freyja+4 (1d20)[*16*](1d20)[*17*]
Anna+4 (1d20)[*14*](1d20)[*14*]
Signun+5 (1d20)[*12*](1d20)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC20

Freyja (1d20+4)[*17*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*5*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*27*]
Signy (1d20)[*16*]
Anna (1d20+5)[*18*]
Signun (1d20+6)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Acrobatics DC10

Freyja (1d20)[*17*]
Bjorn (1d20-2)[*2*]
Elissa (1d20+2)[*13*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*13*]
Anna (1d20+5)[*20*]
Signun (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Fort DC15

Freyja (1d20+6)[*14*]
Bjorn (1d20+5)[*16*]
Elissa (1d20+4)[*7*]
Signy (1d20)[*14*]
Anna (1d20+2)[*17*]
Signun (1d20+4)[*9*]

Fort DC?

Freyja (1d20+6)[*21*]
Bjorn (1d20+5)[*7*]
Elissa (1d20+4)[*8*]
Signy (1d20)[*1*]
Anna (1d20+2)[*13*]
Signun (1d20+4)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

nonlethal cold damage (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale DC11

(1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

stupid smart vs 8

(1d20)[*10*]
(1d20)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

dusk beast vs crocodile
bite (1d10+10)[*15*] damage (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Halish vs dusk beast
crossbow (1d20+2)[*13*] damage (1d8)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heacl check (1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lora Str check DC15

(1d20+1)[*21*]
(1d20+1)[*16*]
(1d20+1)[*2*]
(1d20+1)[*19*]
(1d20+1)[*15*]
(1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

one more

(1d20+11)[*26*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale DC11
(1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics dusk beast (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

dusk beast vs croc (readied attack)
bite (1d20+10)[*17*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC18

Freyja (1d20+4)[*20*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*8*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*16*]
Signy (1d20)[*11*]
Anna (1d20+5)[*8*]
Signun (1d20+6)[*8*]

Stealth (1d20+18)[*32*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*



Signy sdjhbvjshdbcjsdhbcjdhcbdjhcb 



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +3 (+1 BAB, +1 Dex, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
 (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*



Signy sdjhbvjshdbcjsdhbcjdhcbdjhcb 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +3 (+1 BAB, +1 Dex, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
 (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*



Signy sdjhbvjshdbcjsdhbcjdhcbdjhcb 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +3 (+1 BAB, +1 Dex, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
 (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*



Signy sdjhbvjshdbcjsdhbcjdhcbdjhcb 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +3 (+1 BAB, +1 Dex, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
 (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wandering Monster 10% (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wandering Monster 10% (1d10)[*3*]
Wandering Monster 10% (1d10)[*10*]

Then arrive at farm

time elapsed = 2 hours (out of an 8 hour day)

----------


## Ghostfoot

death checks (Fort DC10)

(1d20)[*5*]
(1d20-1)[*6*]
(1d20-2)[*2*]
(1d20-3)[*2*]
(1d20-4)[*8*]
(1d20-5)[*2*]
(1d20-6)[*10*]
(1d20-7)[*-1*]
(1d20-8)[*4*]
(1d20-9)[*-8*]
(1d20-10)[*1*]
(1d20-11)[*4*]
(1d20-12)[*-2*]

(1d20-2)[*15*]
(1d20-3)[*7*]
(1d20-4)[*10*]
(1d20-5)[*7*]
(1d20-6)[*6*]
(1d20-7)[*11*]
(1d20-8)[*0*]
(1d20-9)[*-5*]
(1d20-10)[*-5*]
(1d20-11)[*9*]
(1d20-12)[*-10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge Nature
Elethielle (1d20+6)[*19*]
Philemon (1d20+4)[*19*]

Knowledge Geography
Elethielle (1d20+6)[*14*]
Philemon (1d20+4)[*19*]
Rhiaghan (1d20+5)[*11*]

Survival
Elethielle (1d20+4)[*23*]
Philemon (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

WM days 1-4

(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*5*]

(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*3*]

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*4*]

(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*5*]


WM Valley of the Shrine

(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*4*]

(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Encounters

(1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Weather

(1d100)[*47*](1d100)[*47*](1d100)[*33*]
(1d100)[*36*](1d100)[*65*](1d100)[*55*]
(1d100)[*60*](1d100)[*76*](1d100)[*43*]
(1d100)[*69*](1d100)[*77*](1d100)[*47*]
(1d100)[*13*](1d100)[*84*](1d100)[*52*]
(1d100)[*41*](1d100)[*19*](1d100)[*41*]
(1d100)[*27*](1d100)[*96*](1d100)[*39*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

type of encounter

(1d40)[*26*]
(1d40)[*23*]
(1d40)[*1*]
(1d40)[*26*]
(1d40)[*10*]
(1d40)[*30*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

occurances


(1d100)[*23*](1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*15*](1d100)[*98*]
(1d100)[*85*](1d100)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Acrobatics vs DC10 (1d20)[*11*]
Fort vs DC15 (1d20+1)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative

Freyja (1d20+1)[*21*]
Bjorn (1d20+5)[*16*]
Elissa (1d20+5)[*17*]
Signy (1d20)[*10*]
Anna (1d20+2)[*16*]
Signun (1d20+5)[*19*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*5*]
swarms (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sceadugengan check DC13

Freyja (1d20+3)[*20*]
Bjorn (1d20)[*10*]
Elissa (1d20+3)[*19*]
Signy (1d20+3)[*12*]
Anna (1d20+3)[*6*]
Signun (1d20)[*16*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Wandering Monster 10% (1d10)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mephit tactics

(1d20)[*13*]
(1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

will save DC14 (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

vs Anna or Bjorn (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Chill Metal vs (1d7)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

swarm vs Freyja
damage (1d6)[*4*]
Ref DC13 (1d20+2)[*14*] vs cold aura 5ft (1d4)[*2*] cold damage + sickened 3 rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

Survival DC15
(1d20+6)[*24*]
(1d20+6)[*20*]
(1d20+6)[*19*]
(1d20+6)[*20*]
(1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

wandering monster check (1d10)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

what wandering monster?
(1d100)[*62*]
(1d100)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many (2d2)[*4*]

perception (1d20-1)[*3*]
perception (1d20-1)[*19*]
perception (1d20-1)[*18*]
perception (1d20-1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics <10
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*8*]
(1d20)[*1*]
(1d20)[*4*]

stealth

(1d20+2)[*18*]
(1d20+2)[*10*]
(1d20+2)[*5*]
(1d20+2)[*6*]

perception

Elle (1d20+6)[*12*]
Eidolon (1d20+4)[*14*]
Riaghan (1d20+1)[*19*]
Phil (1d20+5)[*19*]
Artaith (1d20+3)[*17*]
Eponine (1d20-1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

archer vs (1d6)[*6*]
bow (1d20+5)[*14*] damage (1d8+2)[*6*]

Initiative
Elle (1d20+2)[*18*]
Riaghan (1d20+5)[*14*]
Phil (1d20+2)[*9*]
Artaith (1d20+1)[*6*]
Eponine (1d20+3)[*17*]
archers (1d20+2)[*20*]
archers (1d20+2)[*17*]
archers (1d20+2)[*16*]
archers (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

hidden archer vs (1d6)[*6*]
bow (1d20+5)[*13*] damage (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gender MF

(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tatctics <13 (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

swarm morale DC9 (1d20)[*20*]

swarm tactics <4 (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics <10 
(1d20)[*14*]
(1d20)[*3*]
(1d20)[*2*]

bandit vs (1d4)[*4*]
bow (1d20+4)[*23*] damage (1d8+1)[*7*]

bandit vs (1d4)[*3*]
bow (1d20+4)[*7*] damage (1d8+1)[*7*]

bandit vs eidolon
rapier (1d20+3)[*18*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Perception DC18
Freyja (1d20+4)[*17*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*3*]
Elissa (1d20+10)[*26*]
Signy (1d20)[*5*]
Anna (1d20+5)[*19*]
Signun (1d20+6)[*10*]
Heltinne (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandit Ref DC13 vs water blast (1d20+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics <10
eidolon (1d20)[*7*]

prone (1d20)[*19*]
bow (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

bandit vs Artaith
bow (1d20+5)[*23*] damage (1d8+2)[*10*]

bandit vs eidolon
rapier (1d20+3)[*11*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics <10
bandit (1d20)[*19*]
bandit (1d20)[*15*]
bandit (1d20)[*18*]

morale DC15
bandit (1d20-1)[*0*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandit Will save DC12 (1d20-1)[*17*] vs daze

----------


## Ghostfoot

bandit vs Eponine Riaghan [roll1d2[/roll]
bow (1d20+4)[*15*] damage (1d8+1)[*3*]

bandit vs Philemon
rapier (1d20+3)[*9*] damage (1d6+1)[*4*]

bandit vs eidolon Elethielle [roll1d2[/roll]
rapier (1d20+3)[*6*] damage (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

who will it be

(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dragon Warriors

(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*12*]

Dragon Warriors

(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*4*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*7*]

Dragon Warriors

(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*10*]

Dragon Warriors

(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*6*]
(3d6)[*11*]

Dragon Warriors

(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*12*]

Dragon Warriors

(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Health Points (1d6+5)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Florins (2d10)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Background

(1d100)[*55*]
(1d100)[*17*]
(1d100)[*59*]
(1d100)[*50*]
(1d100)[*50*]
(1d100)[*96*]
(1d100)[*61*]
(1d100)[*34*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

languages (1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*17*](1d20)[*6*](1d20)[*15*](1d20)[*12*]
literacy
(1d100)[*10*]
(1d100)[*63*]
(1d100)[*39*]
(1d100)[*85*]
(1d100)[*48*]
(1d100)[*19*]
(1d100)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

lwvwl of litracy (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Me Attack (1d20)[*3*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*4*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*17*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*3*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*3*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*20*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*8*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*2*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*4*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*20*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*6*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*5*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*1*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*7*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*1*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*3*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*4*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*8*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*8*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*15*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*4*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*14*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*2*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*11*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*1*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*3*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*2*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*1*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*7*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*8*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*9*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*3*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*3*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*13*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*3*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*4*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*3*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*17*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*2*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*12*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*5*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*10*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*3*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*12*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*2*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*5*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*7*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*1*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*5*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*13*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*7*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*2*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*4*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*5*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*13*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*8*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*15*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*1*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*3*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*5*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*6*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*15*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*3*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*5*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*2*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*14*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*5*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*7*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*2*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*11*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*3*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*9*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*2*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*6*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*3*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*4*] vs 8 Sword (1d8)[*1*] vs AF 2
Zombie Attack (1d20)[*16*] vs 4 Mace (1d6)[*2*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Reflexes check (1d20)[*9*] or (1d4-2)[*-1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Stealth (1d20)[*5*] vs 9

----------


## Ghostfoot

Me Attack (1d20)[*19*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*4*] vs AF 1

Me Attack (1d20)[*20*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*6*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*13*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*4*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*17*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*3*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*1*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*4*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*2*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*2*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*13*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*20*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*3*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*8*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*5*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*1*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*14*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*2*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*20*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*2*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*19*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*5*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*13*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*3*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*19*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*2*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*9*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*1*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*17*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*2*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*10*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*3*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*8*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*1*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*14*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*4*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*17*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*3*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*3*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*14*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*5*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*1*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*19*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*6*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*7*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*2*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*4*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*2*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*4*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*10*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*4*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*9*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*4*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*12*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*5*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*16*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*3*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*3*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*4*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*5*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*3*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*3*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*3*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*11*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*3*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*19*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*1*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*13*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*8*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*3*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*4*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*6*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*3*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*15*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*2*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

Me Attack (1d20)[*4*] vs 7 Sword (1d8)[*6*] vs AF 1
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*10*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*1*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*2*]
Brigand Attack (1d20)[*7*] vs 9 Staff (1d6)[*5*] vs AF 4 Shield (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Knowledge (Nature) DC12
Elissa (1d20+4)[*18*]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+3)[*14*]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+2)[*6*]


Survival DC12
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+4)[*23*]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20+5)[*25*]
Elissa (1d20+8)[*23*]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20)[*6*]
Anna Sagewood (1d20)[*13*]
Signun Olavson (1d20+4)[*18*]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+1)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Signy Stone-Eye*

"'Ware, my warriors." says Signy, "The ice and snow here is unstable. Something has caused it to collapse recently - see over there, and there. Fresh falls."




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Signy Stone-Eye*
F N Human (Northlander) Sorcerer (Cunning Woman), *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 10/10, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 10, *Touch* 10, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 0, *Ref* 0, *Will* 3, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*touch Evil Eye*  +2 (+1 BAB, +1 Point Blank) (1d6+1 (+1 Point Blank), 20)
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 18
*Condition* 
* Fatigued: A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a 2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.

----------


## Ghostfoot

Avalanche rolls

Wisdom DC13 (1d20)[*15*]
Wisdom DC13 (1d20)[*2*]
Wisdom DC13+ (1d20)[*14*]
Wisdom DC13+ (1d20)[*17*]
Reflex DC12 (1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandit Ref DC13 vs water blast (1d20+2)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale (1d20-1)[*10*] vs DC11

tactics (1d20)[*7*] vs DC10

stabilise vs DC 10
Con (1d20-2)[*14*] 
Con (1d20-6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

bandit vs Philemon
bow (1d20+5)[*14*] damage (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bandit Will DC12 vs daze (1d20-1)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics (1d20)[*13*] vs DC10

stabilise vs DC 10
Con (1d20-7)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

bandit vs eidolon
rapier (1d20+3)[*7*] damage (1d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bury zone (8d6)[*35*] ref DC15 for half

Freyja (1d20+2)[*20*]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[*18*]

Slide zone (3d6)[*14*] ref DC15 to negate

Signun (1d20+6)[*7*]
Anna (1d20+5)[*19*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*21*]

? Ref
Elissa (1d20+6)[*8*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*9*]

Wis checks
Elissa (1d20+3)[*4*](1d20+3)[*13*](1d20+3)[*13*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*4*](1d20+1)[*18*](1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bury zone (8d6)[35] ref DC15 for half

Freyja (1d20+2)[20]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[18]
Elissa (1d20+6)[8]

Slide zone (3d6)[14] ref DC15 to negate

Signun (1d20+6)[7]
Anna (1d20+5)[19]
Signy (1d20+1)[21]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[9]


Wis checks
Elissa (1d20+3)[4](1d20+3)[13](1d20+3)[13] FAIL x3
Heltinne (1d20+1)[4](1d20+1)[18](1d20+1)[7] FAIL x2

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bury zone (8d6)[*31*] ref DC15 for half

Freyja (1d20+2)[20]
Bjorn (1d20+2)[20]

Slide zone (3d6)[14] ref DC15 to negate

Signun (1d20+6)[18]
Anna (1d20+5)[25]
Signy (1d20+1)[17]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy Aid Another (Heal) (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Will DC15
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+3)[*7*](1d2)[*2*]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20+1)[*17*](1d2)[*1*]
Elissa (1d20+3)[*5*](1d2)[*1*]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+3)[*7*](1d2)[*1*]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+3)[*9*](1d2)[*1*]
Signun Olavson (1d20)[*7*](1d2)[*1*]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+4)[*5*](1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

font skeletons Muir (1d2)[*1*](2d4)[*5*]
font skeletons Thyr (1d2)[*2*](2d4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many stirges? (2d8)[*10*]
how many gnolls? (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many orcs? (2d8)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

10% chance of WM per 1/2 hour

First hour:

(1d10)[*7*]
(1d10)[*10*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*8*]

(1d10)[*8*]
(1d10)[*9*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*6*]

(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*6*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*8*]

(1d10)[*8*]
(1d10)[*6*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*21*]

(1d10)[*9*]
(1d10)[*5*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*20*]

(1d10)[*2*]
(1d10)[*1*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*16*]

(1d10)[*10*]
(1d10)[*9*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*22*]

(1d10)[*4*]
(1d10)[*6*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*7*]

(1d10)[*3*]
(1d10)[*10*]
DC13 Con check (1d20+2)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Recovers after 4 hours, with my rolls

WM after 6 hours

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dragon Warriors
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*8*]

Dragon Warriors
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*16*]
(3d6)[*7*]

Dragon Warriors
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*18*]

Dragon Warriors
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*15*]
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*13*]

Dragon Warriors
(3d6)[*14*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*3*]
(3d6)[*12*]

Dragon Warriors
(3d6)[*13*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*13*]

Dragon Warriors
(3d6)[*11*]
(3d6)[*8*]
(3d6)[*12*]
(3d6)[*10*]
(3d6)[*10*]

Dragon Warriors
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*5*]
(3d6)[*9*]
(3d6)[*7*]
(3d6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

health (1d6+4)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+1)[*16*]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20+6)[*22*]
Elissa (1d20+5)[*21*]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+1)[*7*]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+2)[*3*]
Signun Olavson (1d20+5)[*9*]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+1)[*20*]

Signy fort save DC13
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Taer (1d20+2)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics <6
(1d20)[*20*]
(1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sceadugengan check DC12
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+3)[*9*]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20)[*12*]
Elissa (1d20+3)[*17*]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+3)[*6*]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+3)[*21*]
Signun Olavson (1d20)[*2*]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+4)[*18*]


Taer Demoralize vs Bjorn DC12 (1d20-2)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Taer vs Anna
slam (1d20+6)[*16*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*]
slam (1d20+6)[*11*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*]
bite (1d20+6)[*13*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

WM 10% chance per half hour
(1d10)[*1*](1d10)[*1*](1d10)[*9*](1d10)[*3*](1d10)[*8*](1d10)[*1*](1d10)[*2*](1d10)[*3*](1d10)[*7*](1d10)[*10*](1d10)[*4*](1d10)[*10*](1d10)[*4*](1d10)[*7*](1d10)[*9*](1d10)[*3*](1d10)[*9*](1d10)[*7*](1d10)[*10*](1d10)[*6*](1d10)[*3*](1d10)[*8*](1d10)[*9*](1d10)[*7*](1d10)[*7*](1d10)[*6*](1d10)[*1*](1d10)[*4*](1d10)[*3*](1d10)[*3*](1d10)[*1*](1d10)[*3*](1d10)[*4*](1d10)[*10*](1d10)[*6*](1d10)[*2*](1d10)[*1*](1d10)[*7*](1d10)[*4*](1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Grimmsgate WM checks

(1d100)[*13*]
(1d100)[*19*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*6*]
(1d100)[*70*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

More WM checks

Standard (1d10)[*8*]
Standard (1d10)[*6*]
Standard (1d10)[*1*]
Standard (1d10)[*4*]
Static (1d100)[*7*] Ogre

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many cursed folk (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

cursed folk 
percetption (1d20+2)[*13*]
hide (1d20)[*15*]

party
1 (1d20+3)[*19*]
2 (1d20+1)[*18*]
3 (1d20+6)[*11*]
4 (1d20+5)[*19*]
5 (1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactitcs

signy (1d20)[*10*]
taer (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs taer
evil eye touch (1d20+3)[*6*] damage (1d6+1)[*5*]

Taer vs Bjorn
Slam (1d20+6)[*17*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]
Slam (1d20+6)[*25*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]
Bite (1d20+6)[*22*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

campsite (1d10)[*6*] (1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many skeles? (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

how many ghouls? (2d4)[*8*](1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs taer
sling (1d20+2)[*5*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

River encounters
(1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*](1d4)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*](1d4)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*](1d4)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*](1d4)[*2*]
(1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*3*]
(1d2)[*1*](1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative
Riaghan (1d20+2)[*6*]
Elle (1d20+2)[*14*]
Phil (1d20+2)[*18*]
Artaith (1d20+1)[*13*]
Eponine (1d20+3)[*18*]
Cursed folk (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

cursed folk tactics <4

(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

cursed folk vs (1d2)[*1*]
claw (1d20+2)[*17*] damage (1d6+2)[*3*]

cursed folk vs (1d2)[*2*]
claw (1d20+2)[*16*] damage (1d6+2)[*7*]
claw (1d20+2)[*21*] damage (1d6+2)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

attack who (1d2)[*1*] Phil Art

----------


## Ghostfoot

initiative
Tem (1d20+3)[*11*]
Ant (1d20+3)[*7*]
Kil (1d20+3)[*21*]
Wil (1d20)[*12*]
NPC (1d20)[*1*]
naughty kitty (1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

kitty listen (1d20+11)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

kitty tactics <13 
(1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna spellcraft

(1d20+5)[*15*]
(1d20+5)[*11*]
(1d20+5)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy arcana

(1d20+6)[*12*]
(1d20+6)[*23*]
(1d20+6)[*23*] door

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ant vs displacement
miss 1-50 (1d100)[*68*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ghirrash vs invisible Ant
miss 1-50 (1d100)[*51*]
claw (1d20+13)[*32*] damage (1d6+6)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tem vs ghirrash spell resistance
caster level check (1d20+6)[*10*] vs SR?

ghirrash vs Blinding Colour Surge
Will DC16 (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kil vs ghirrash spell resistance
caster level check (1d20+7)[*8*] vs SR?

ghirrash vs Winter Chill
Fort DC16 (1d20+8)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ghirrash AoO vs Wil
claw (1d20+13)[*27*] damage (1d6+6)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics
Gathan 11 (1d20)[*20*]
Halish 10 (1d20)[*14*]
lizardfolk 9 (1d20)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs ghirrash
claw (1d20+6)[*25*] damage (1d6+3)[*5*] + cold (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs _displacement_
miss 1-50 (1d100)[*92*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ghirrash tactic 13 (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ghirrash vs Anthony
claw (1d20+13)[*25*] damage (1d6+6)[*10*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*80*]
claw (1d20+13)[*18*] damage (1d6+6)[*7*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*6*]
claw (1d20+13)[*25*] damage (1d6+6)[*8*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*2*]
claw (1d20+13)[*14*] damage (1d6+6)[*8*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*9*]
bite (1d20+7)[*21*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*55*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

paralysed [roll]1d4+1[roll] rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

try again paralysed (1d4+1)[*2*] rounds

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy knowledge (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Freyja Skirlaug (1d20+1)[*8*]
Bjorn Ulgardson (1d20+6)[*26*]
Elissa (1d20+5)[*8*]
Signy Stone-Eye (1d20+1)[*20*]
Anna Sagewood (1d20+2)[*5*]
Signun Olavson (1d20+5)[*11*]
Heltinne Thrainsdottir (1d20+1)[*8*]
Caryatid column (1d20-1)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Anna spellcraft (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

shatter damage (3d6)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Singy
sling vs caryatid column (1d20+1)[*18*] damage (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+6)[*10*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Riaghan vs cursed human
Ref DC13 vs water blast (1d20+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Cursed human
tactics 4 (1d20)[*1*]
morale DC11 (1d20-1)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Singy
sling vs caryatid column (1d20+1)[*8*] damage (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+6)[*23*] damage (1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics
Gathan (1d20)[*5*]
Halish (1d20)[*11*]
lizardfolk (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Steersissk vs ghirrash
claw (1d20+4)[*11*] damage (1d4+1)[*2*] cold (2d6)[*2*] 
claw (1d20+4)[*6*] damage (1d4+1)[*3*] cold (2d6)[*7*] 
claw (1d20+4)[*11*] damage (1d4+1)[*4*] cold (2d6)[*2*] 
bite (1d20+2)[*13*] damage (1d4)[*2*] cold (2d6)[*11*] 

Gathan vs ghirrash
claw (1d20+8)[*22*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*] cold (2d6)[*8*] 
claw (1d20+8)[*22*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*] cold (2d6)[*3*] 
claw (1d20+8)[*21*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*] cold (2d6)[*7*] 
bite (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*] cold (2d6)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

halish vs ghirrash
crossbow (1d20+3)[*7*] damage (1d8)[*6*] cold (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan miss 1-50 [roll]1d100/roll][roll]1d100/roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

try again

Gathan miss 1-50 (1d100)[*32*](1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Connaught (1d20)[*15*]
Lora (1d20)[*13*]
Elmes (1d20+1)[*3*]
Farid (1d20+3)[*6*]
others (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge planes
Anthony (1d20+2)[*11*]
William (1d20+7)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+6)[*22*] damage (1d8+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Kurnos Ref DC25 (1d20+9)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Doppleganger tactics (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Doppleganger vs Kurnos
longsword (1d20+9)[*17*] damage (1d8+10)[*11*]
longsword (1d20+4)[*16*] damage (1d8+10)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gargoyle Ref DC18 vs Farid fiery blast
(1d20+9)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gargoyle Ref DC18 vs Connaught Focalar's Lightning
(1d20+9)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gargoyle Leader Ref DC16 vs Lora entangling fire breath
(1d20+9)[*13*]

Gargoyle Ref DC16 vs Lora entangling fire breath
(1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle tactics vs 6
(1d20)[*17*]
(1d20)[*6*]
(1d20)[*17*]
boss (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle vs Lora 
claw (1d20+6)[*21*] damage (1d4+2)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle vs Connaught
claw (1d20+6)[*25*] damage (1d4+2)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith tactics vs 10
(1d20)[*18*]
(1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith v gargoyle
morningstar (1d20+4)[*7*] damage (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Coins
26 pp, 217 gp, 62 sp, 307 cp
Art
(1d20+8)[*13*] [500 gp] gold puzzle box
(1d20+8)[*18*] [50 gp] copper brazier with religious markings
(1d20+8)[*28*] [60 gp] decorated silver plate
(1d20+8)[*12*] [800 gp] platinum censer with ornate markings
(1d20+8)[*28*] [1,000 gp] gold idol with strange carvings
(1d20+8)[*12*] [750 gp] gold and platinum statuette of a deity
Gems
(1d20+8)[*21*]  [13 gp] lapis lazuli
(1d20+8)[*22*]  [120 gp] unworked chrysoberyl (worth 60 gp; Craft (jewelry) DC 15 to repair)
(1d20+8)[*13*]  [50 gp] unworked zircon (worth 25 gp; Craft (jewelry) DC 12 to repair)
(1d20+8)[*18*]  [80 gp] coral
(1d20+8)[*25*]  [65 gp] unworked moonstone (worth 32 gp; Craft (jewelry) DC 12 to repair)
(1d20+8)[*26*]  [40 gp] chrysoprase
(1d20+8)[*27*] [100 gp] unworked deep blue spinel (worth 50 gp; Craft (jewelry) DC 15 to repair)
(1d20+8)[*22*] [600 gp] unworked black pearl (worth 300 gp; Craft (jewelry) DC 20 to repair)
(1d20+8)[*22*] [8 gp] unworked turquoise (worth 4 gp; Craft (jewelry) DC 10 to repair)
(1d20+8)[*24*] [8 gp] pyrite

----------


## Ghostfoot

deity notes

(1d16)[*2*]
(1d16)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Caryatid column vs Freyja
AoO (1d20+6)[*21*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*]

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+4)[*23*] (incl -2 grappled) damage (1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

try again 

Caryatid column vs Freyja
AoO (1d20+6)[*19*] damage (1d8+2)[*8*]

Caryatid column vs Freyja
longsword (1d20+4)[*9*] (incl -2 grappled) damage (1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Pin (1d20+15)[*28*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*10*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*32*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*12*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*21*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*24*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*30*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*7*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*17*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*7*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*29*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*21*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*32*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*17*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*24*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*11*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*30*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*19*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*24*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*15*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*21*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*13*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*18*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*22*] vs CMD18

Pin (1d20+15)[*35*] vs CMD15
Break grapple (1d20+6)[*9*] vs CMD18

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne Fort vs DC14 (1d20+1)[*15*] or weapon shatters

----------


## Ghostfoot

Moleman
Tactics DC 7 (1d20)[*7*]
Perception (1d20+3)[*19*]
Stealth (1d20+1)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

manes demon tactics DC4 (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Appraise
William (1d20+7)[*17*]
Ant (1d20+1)[*5*]
Tem (1d20+4)[*23*]
Kilus (1d20)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Appraise 2
William (1d20+7)[*14*]
Ant (1d20+1)[*8*]
Tem (1d20+4)[*17*]
Kilus (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Appraise 3
William (1d20+7)[*26*]
Ant (1d20+1)[*18*]
Tem (1d20+4)[*11*]
Kilus (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gargoyle Leader Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath
(1d20+7)[*12*]

Gargoyle Ref DC17 vs Lora fire breath
(1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Tactics

Lirith vs10 (1d20)[*19*]
gargoyle vs 6 (1d20)[*20*]
gargoyle vs 6 (1d20)[*17*]
gargoyle vs 6 (1d20)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale (1d20)[*10*] vs DC13

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith v gargoyle
morningstar (1d20+6)[*11*] damage (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle vs Lora
claw (1d20+6)[*22*] damage (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith v gargoyle
morningstar (1d20+6)[*18*] damage (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

spiders? (1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Linguistics

Riaghan DC20 (1d20+1)[*18*]
Elle DC20 (1d20+1)[*10*]
Philemon DC20 (1d20)[*13*]
Artaith DC10 (1d20-2)[*13*]
Eponine DC20 (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signun Perception (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Appraise (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eponine perception (1d20-1)[*0*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

dirty a$$ thing perception (1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics check (1d20)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Eponine climb (1d20+1)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle Ref save (1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy (1d20+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Balance

Temiryl (1d20+7)[*24*]
Anthony (1d20-3)[*13*]
Kilus (1d20+3)[*8*]
William (1d20+4)[*14*]
Gathan (1d20+8)[*17*]


Initiative

Temiryl (1d20+3)[*18*]
Anthony (1d20+3)[*10*]
Kilus (1d20+3)[*23*]
William (1d20)[*4*]
others (1d20)[*15*]


Knowledge

Temiryl (1d20+10)[*26*] Arcana
Anthony (1d20+6)[*14*] Arcana
Anthony (1d20+10)[*26*] Religion
Kilus (1d20+1)[*18*] Religion
William (1d20+7)[*17*] Arcana
William (1d20+13)[*21*] Religion

----------


## Ghostfoot

how much gold (6d4)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gems and gold (1d3)[*1*](1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

nightdrops (1d6)[*2*]
bandages (1d5)[*2*]
sleep arrows  (1d4)[*4*]
sleep arrows (1d3)[*2*]
sleep arrows (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

nightdrops (1d6)[2] Theo
bandages (1d5)[2] Arora
sleep arrows (1d4)[4]
sleep arrows (1d3)[2]
sleep arrows (1d2)[1]

----------


## Ghostfoot

nightdrops (1d6)[2] Theo
bandages (1d5)[2] Arora
sleep arrows (1d4)[*2*]
sleep arrows (1d4)[*4*]
sleep arrows (1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Zombie Dragon Turtle

HP	105	(12d12+24+3)
AC	15	(-1 Dex -2 size +8 natural)
Breath weapon	6d6 fire	Ref DC14
CR	5	(9/2+1)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs Zombie Dragon Turtle
Claw (1d20+6)[*22*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*]
Claw (1d20+6)[*26*] damage (1d4+3)[*4*]
Bite (1d20+4)[*10*] damage (1d4+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Zombie Dragon Turtle vs Gathan 
Bite (1d20+18)[*20*] damage (4d6+8)[*24*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan tactics vs 11 (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Lirith vs gargoyle
morningstar (1d20+6)[*11*] damage (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Morale vs DC9 (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle tactics vs 6 (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

gargoyle vs Lora
claw (1d20+6)[*24*] damage (1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan

morale DC17 (1d20)[*18*]

tactics vs 11 (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Gathan vs Zombie Dragon Turtle
Claw (1d20+7)[*14*] damage (1d4+3)[*5*]
Claw (1d20+7)[*16*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*]
Bite (1d20+5)[*12*] damage (1d4+1)[*5*]
Hasted Claw (1d20+7)[*21*] damage (1d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Dragon Turtle 'breathe' super-heated steam
Damage (6d6)[*18*] fire (Ref DC20 for half)

Direction [roll]1d3/[roll]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Direction (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ref Save DC20 vs breath weapon

Gathan (1d20+3)[*5*]
Lizardman oarsman (1d20+3)[*10*]
Lizardman oarsman (1d20+3)[*16*]
Lizardman oarsman (1d20+3)[*19*]
Lizardman oarsman (1d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics v4 (1d20)[*8*]

bite (1d20+1)[*12*] damage (1d4-1)[*0*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Riaghan (1d20+5)[*14*]
Ellie (1d20+2)[*15*]
Phil (1d20+2)[*15*]
Artaith (1d20+1)[*13*]
Eponine (1d20+3)[*13*]
demonic thing (1d20)[*6*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

knowledge checks
Riaghan (1d20+1)[*19*]
Ellie (1d20+1)[*17*]
Phil (1d20)[*10*]
Artaith (1d20-2)[*10*]
Eponine (1d20)[*14*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

morale vs DC13 (1d20-1)[*4*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

tactics vs DC4 (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

who v4 (1d5)[*4*] ep, art, phil, elle, eid

bite (1d20+1)[*21*] damage (1d4-1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? (1d20+3)[*17*] damage (1d4-1)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

demonic death throes (1d20)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Heltinne
Perception (1d20+7)[*17*]

Signy
Perception (1d20)[*7*]
Spellcraft (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Freyja (1d20+1)[*4*]
Bjorn (1d20+6)[*13*]
Elissa (1d20+5)[*16*]
Signy (1d20+1)[*8*]
Anna (1d20+2)[*19*]
Signun (1d20+5)[*19*]
Heltinne (1d20+1)[*7*]
spirit (1d20+6)[*7*]

Knowledge
Freyja (1d20+4)[*8*]
Anna (1d20+2)[*10*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Sceadugengan check DC14
Freyja (1d20+3)[*11*]
Bjorn (1d20)[*7*]
Elissa (1d20+3)[*11*]
Signy (1d20+3)[*18*]
Anna (1d20+3)[*7*]
Signun (1d20)[*18*]
Heltinne (1d20+4)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

moleman smarts DC7 (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

moleman stealth (1d20+1)[*14*]
Elethielle perception (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

random weather (1d100)[*44*](1d100)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ogre weps (1d4)[*4*](1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy tactics (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs haunt
held action
Disrupt Undead ranged touch (1d20+3)[*4*] damage (1d6+1)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

haunt tactics vs dc10 (1d20)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

haunt vs Bjorn
incorporeal touch (1d20+5)[*17*] ((1d4)[*4*] cold plus (1d3)[*1*] Dex)

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather (1d100)[*88*](1d100)[*88*](1d100)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

precipitation duration (2d4)[*5*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

start time (1d18+6)[*7*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ogre
stealth (1d20-9)[*0*]
perception (1d20+5)[*8*]
smarts vs 6 (1d20)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

what is ot doing (1d100)[*62*](1d100)[*60*](1d100)[*96*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ogre
perception (1d20+5)[*14*]
smarts vs 6 (1d20)[*13*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Initiative
Riaghan (1d20+5)[*7*]
Ellie (1d20+2)[*14*]
Phil (1d20+2)[*20*]
Artaith (1d20+1)[*10*]
Eponine (1d20+3)[*12*]
ogre (1d20-1)[*1*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

haunt Will save vs CLW
vs Anna (1d20+6)[*7*]
vs Elissa (1d20+6)[*23*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather (1d100)[*75*](1d100)[*32*](1d100)[*100*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

ogre
smarts vs 6 (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

AoO vs eidolon
spear (1d20+8)[*27*] damage (2d6+7)[*18*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

charge! vs Artaith
spear (1d20+10)[*30*] damage (2d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

crit? vs Artaith
spear (1d20+10)[*28*] damage (2d6+7)[*12*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

haunt Will save vs CLW
vs Heltinne (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs smarts DC13 (1d20)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Signy vs haunt
Disrupt Undead ranged touch (1d20-2)[*9*] damage (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

haunt tactics vs DC10 (1d20)[*4*]
haunt vs E, B, H (1d3)[*1*]
incorporeal touch (1d20+5)[*16*] ((1d4)[*3*] cold plus (1d3)[*1*] Dex)

----------


## Ghostfoot

Bards Gate WM

North Wall (1d6)[*1*]
Guild  (1d6)[*5*]
Old Temple (1d6)[*1*]
Night  (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

North Wall (1d20)[*16*]
Old Temple (1d20)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Overland WM

(1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*6*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*2*]
(1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*5*](1d6)[*2*](1d6)[*4*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*1*](1d6)[*3*](1d6)[*2*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Weather
(1d100)[*15*](1d100)[*67*](1d100)[*33*]
(1d100)[*31*](1d100)[*69*](1d100)[*54*]
(1d100)[*72*](1d100)[*1*](1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*29*](1d100)[*3*](1d100)[*2*]
(1d100)[*59*](1d100)[*17*](1d100)[*27*]
(1d100)[*29*](1d100)[*7*](1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*85*](1d100)[*21*](1d100)[*45*]
(1d100)[*75*](1d100)[*24*](1d100)[*12*]
(1d100)[*11*](1d100)[*87*](1d100)[*88*]

(1d100)[*6*](1d100)[*19*](1d100)[*49*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

enroute to bridge
(1d40)[*24*]
(1d40)[*34*]
(1d40)[*9*]
(1d40)[*12*]
(1d40)[*9*]
(1d40)[*2*]
(1d40)[*20*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

smaller trails
(1d40)[*1*]
(1d40)[*40*]
(1d40)[*34*]
(1d40)[*36*]
(1d40)[*23*]
(1d40)[*11*]
(1d40)[*8*]
(1d40)[*40*]
(1d40)[*19*]
(1d40)[*27*]
(1d40)[*31*]
(1d40)[*9*]
(1d40)[*5*]
(1d40)[*8*]
(1d40)[*9*]
(1d40)[*15*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

creatures
(1d1000)[*701*]
(1d1000)[*906*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

roll twices
(1d40)[*1*](1d40)[*39*]
(1d40)[*10*](1d40)[*39*]
(1d40)[*9*](1d40)[*11*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

more roll twices
(1d40)[*16*]
(1d40)[*32*]


(1d40)[*3*]
(1d40)[*24*]
(1d40)[*28*]
(1d40)[*31*]
(1d40)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

more creatures
(1d1000)[*814*]
(1d1000)[*504*]
(1d1000)[*783*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

weather
(1d100)[*89*]
(1d100)[*3*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*63*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

travellers
(1d100)[*54*]
(1d100)[*11*]
(1d100)[*77*]
(1d100)[*89*]
(1d100)[*95*]
(1d100)[*22*]
(1d100)[*53*]
(1d100)[*81*]
(1d100)[*68*]
(1d100)[*75*]
(1d100)[*83*]
(1d100)[*40*]
(1d100)[*26*]
(1d100)[*92*]
(1d100)[*61*]
(1d100)[*61*]
(1d100)[*21*]
(1d100)[*27*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

traveller (1d100)[*53*]
notable (1d100)[*37*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

notable (1d100)[*81*]
(1d100)[*49*]
(1d100)[*55*](1d100)[*72*](1d100)[*62*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

mountains (1d6+4)[*5*]
mountains (1d6+4)[*9*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

hills
(1d6+2)[*7*]
(1d6+2)[*3*]
(1d6+2)[*8*]
(1d6+2)[*7*]
(1d6+2)[*4*]
(1d6+2)[*5*]
(1d6+4)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

wizard race (1d1000)[*341*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

M/F (1d2)[*2*]
Alignment (1d10)[*10*]

----------


## Ghostfoot

Ogre will save vs Daze DC12
(1d20+3)[*12*]

----------

